# Mi ha tradito, ma lo amo ...



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao, ho bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha già vissuto questo supplizio. Io e mio marito stiamo insieme da 20 anni senza particolari problemi: molto complici, affettuosi, la coppia ammirata dagli amici, litigavamo solo per sciocchezze (disordine in casa, dimenticanze stupide…). Solo una cosa mi “rimproverava” il mio lui… ero “troppo pudica” in amore. 
SI… ORA SO DI AVER SBAGLIATO. 
Poi l’estate scorsa lui inizia ad allontanarsi, ad essere sempre nervoso, dopo un po’ di tempo inizia ad uscire la sera dicendo che vuole frequentare di + gli amici. Non lo riconoscevo più. Per farla breve: 4 mesi fa scopro che ha una relazione da 2 mesi. Sconforto e rabbia e lui che mi dice che è colpa mia perché ero troppo nervosa (problemi di lavoro e soldi negli ultimi mesi) e FREDDA. Comunque ora c’è lei alla quale vuole bene e non riesce a rinunciare. Esce di casa e continua a vederla, poi vista la sistemazione provvisoria, torna in attesa di capire se vuole stare con me o con lei. Io non transigo: intanto che sei qui non devi frequentarla. Continuano però le telefonate e sms. Ogni gg una sofferenza e una lite. Sembrava in trance, era totalmente fuori di testa e lontanissimo dal marito e padre che era sempre stato. Mi dice di voler bene ad entrambe e non riuscire a staccarsi da nessuna delle due. Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e un secondo lavoro x mantenersi. Poi entra in una crisi totale… si sente a ragion veduta una m…., indegno come marito e padre, mi vuole bene ma non ha la forza per non sentirla +, gli manca. Io metto la parola fine. Dopo le feste natalizie se ne deve andare. Natale passa in modo se non sereno perlomeno tranquillo, e piano piano c’è un riavvicinamento. Giorno dopo giorno vedo che è + presente e mi confessa di aver finalmente troncato la storia con l’altra (anche se non si vedevano + lui la parola fine non l’aveva ancora detta). Ci riavviciniamo in modo anche fisico e scopriamo un desiderio che forse prima non avevamo mai provato. Ora mi dice che è stata una sbandata, un tremendo errore avvenuto in un suo periodo di crisi, che sono la donna della sua vita e che non potrebbe vivere senza di me;si… le ha voluto bene e a volte gli capita di pensarla ancora anche perché si sente in colpa perché lei si è innamorata e ancora adesso a volte gli telefona piangendo. E’ molto affettuoso e carino e alle mie frequenti crisi di pianto e sconforto per il dolore del tradimento, non fa che rassicurarmi e dirmi che mai + succederà una cosa del genere. Adesso vi chiedo devo credergli? Mi sembra sincero anche essendo innamorata non sono un buon giudice. Il tempo riuscirà a farmi superare questo dolore? 
*Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?*
Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno darmi qualche consiglio.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> *Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?*
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno darmi qualche consiglio.


Ciao e benvenuta. Ti giro la domanda, quanto tempo servirà a te per non vivere più col fantasma dell'altra? Dipende da quanto amore hai per tuo marito e da quanto lui è davvero pentito. In quanto alle amanti che non mollano mai... beh, lo scoprirai strada facendo.


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

Carissima, tuo marito ha scelto te, ma in questa sua crisi ha portato dentro due donne, te che dovrai mandare giù un tradimento e l'amante che si era innamorata e chissà cosa gli raccontava lui.
Se fossi in te parlerei con lei dicendole chiaramente che siete state prese entrambe per il culo, ma che sinceramente per legge e davanti a Dio lui è marito tuo e quindi che volente o nolente innamorata o no deve mettersi il cuore in pace, alla fine pochi mesi non sono nulla rispetto a 20 anni di matrimonio.
Per te posso dirti che piangerai a lungo, piangerai per anni, preparati.


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, ho bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha già vissuto questo supplizio. Io e mio marito stiamo insieme da 20 anni senza particolari problemi: molto complici, affettuosi, la coppia ammirata dagli amici, litigavamo solo per sciocchezze (disordine in casa, dimenticanze stupide…). Solo una cosa mi “rimproverava” il mio lui… ero “troppo pudica” in amore.
> SI… ORA SO DI AVER SBAGLIATO.
> Poi l’estate scorsa lui inizia ad allontanarsi, ad essere sempre nervoso, dopo un po’ di tempo inizia ad uscire la sera dicendo che vuole frequentare di + gli amici. Non lo riconoscevo più. Per farla breve: 4 mesi fa scopro che ha una relazione da 2 mesi. Sconforto e rabbia e lui che mi dice che è colpa mia perché ero troppo nervosa (problemi di lavoro e soldi negli ultimi mesi) e FREDDA. Comunque ora c’è lei alla quale vuole bene e non riesce a rinunciare. Esce di casa e continua a vederla, vuole *poi vista la sistemazione provvisoria, torna in attesa di capire se *stare con me o con lei. Io non transigo: intanto che sei qui non devi frequentarla. Continuano però le telefonate e sms. Ogni gg una sofferenza e una lite. Sembrava in trance, era totalmente fuori di testa e lontanissimo dal marito e padre che era sempre stato. Mi dice di voler bene ad entrambe e non riuscire a staccarsi da nessuna delle due. Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e un secondo lavoro x mantenersi. Poi entra in una crisi totale… si sente a ragion veduta una m…., indegno come marito e padre, mi vuole bene ma non ha la forza per non sentirla +, gli manca. Io metto la parola fine. Dopo le feste natalizie se ne deve andare. Natale passa in modo se non sereno perlomeno tranquillo, e piano piano c’è un riavvicinamento. Giorno dopo giorno vedo che è + presente e mi confessa di aver finalmente troncato la storia con l’altra (anche se non si vedevano + lui la parola fine non l’aveva ancora detta). Ci riavviciniamo in modo anche fisico e scopriamo un desiderio che forse prima non avevamo mai provato. Ora mi dice che è stata una sbandata, un tremendo errore avvenuto in un suo periodo di crisi, che sono la donna della sua vita e che non potrebbe vivere senza di me;si… le ha voluto bene e a volte gli capita di pensarla ancora anche perché si sente in colpa perché lei si è innamorata e ancora adesso a volte gli telefona piangendo. E’ molto affettuoso e carino e alle mie frequenti crisi di pianto e sconforto per il dolore del tradimento, non fa che rassicurarmi e dirmi che mai + succederà una cosa del genere. Adesso vi chiedo devo credergli? Mi sembra sincero anche essendo innamorata non sono un buon giudice. Il tempo riuscirà a farmi superare questo dolore?
> *Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?*
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno darmi qualche consiglio.


 
scusa ma... non ti pare un attimo paraculo, tuo marito?:incazzato:


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, ho bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha già vissuto questo supplizio. Io e mio marito stiamo insieme da 20 anni senza particolari problemi: molto complici, affettuosi, la coppia ammirata dagli amici, litigavamo solo per sciocchezze (disordine in casa, dimenticanze stupide…). Solo una cosa mi “rimproverava” il mio lui… ero “troppo pudica” in amore.
> SI… ORA SO DI AVER SBAGLIATO.
> Poi l’estate scorsa lui inizia ad allontanarsi, ad essere sempre nervoso, dopo un po’ di tempo inizia ad uscire la sera dicendo che vuole frequentare di + gli amici. Non lo riconoscevo più. Per farla breve: 4 mesi fa scopro che ha una relazione da 2 mesi. Sconforto e rabbia e lui che mi dice che è colpa mia perché ero troppo nervosa (problemi di lavoro e soldi negli ultimi mesi) e FREDDA. Comunque ora c’è lei alla quale vuole bene e non riesce a rinunciare. Esce di casa e continua a vederla, poi vista la sistemazione provvisoria, torna in attesa di capire se vuole stare con me o con lei. Io non transigo: intanto che sei qui non devi frequentarla. Continuano però le telefonate e sms. Ogni gg una sofferenza e una lite. Sembrava in trance, era totalmente fuori di testa e lontanissimo dal marito e padre che era sempre stato. Mi dice di voler bene ad entrambe e non riuscire a staccarsi da nessuna delle due. Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e un secondo lavoro x mantenersi. Poi entra in una crisi totale… si sente a ragion veduta una m…., indegno come marito e padre, mi vuole bene ma non ha la forza per non sentirla +, gli manca. Io metto la parola fine. Dopo le feste natalizie se ne deve andare. Natale passa in modo se non sereno perlomeno tranquillo, e piano piano c’è un riavvicinamento. Giorno dopo giorno vedo che è + presente e mi confessa di aver finalmente troncato la storia con l’altra (anche se non si vedevano + lui la parola fine non l’aveva ancora detta). Ci riavviciniamo in modo anche fisico e scopriamo un desiderio che forse prima non avevamo mai provato. Ora mi dice che è stata una sbandata, un tremendo errore avvenuto in un suo periodo di crisi, che sono la donna della sua vita e che non potrebbe vivere senza di me;si… le ha voluto bene e a volte gli capita di pensarla ancora anche perché si sente in colpa perché lei si è innamorata e ancora adesso a volte gli telefona piangendo. E’ molto affettuoso e carino e alle mie frequenti crisi di pianto e sconforto per il dolore del tradimento, non fa che rassicurarmi e dirmi che mai + succederà una cosa del genere. Adesso vi chiedo devo credergli? Mi sembra sincero anche essendo innamorata non sono un buon giudice. Il tempo riuscirà a farmi superare questo dolore?
> *Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?*
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno darmi qualche consiglio.



Se sei davvero ancora innamorata di lui, allora stai tranquilla che con il tempo la ferità si rimarginerà. Però non deve transigere sul suo tentennamento nei confronti dell'altra: deve chiudere e non risponderle più, altrimenti lui penserà che tu ci sarai sempre e comunque e probabilmente ti ritradirà. Fagli capire che con i tuoi sentimenti non può più giocare.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, tuo marito ha scelto te, ma in questa sua crisi ha portato dentro due donne, te che dovrai mandare giù un tradimento e* l'amante che si era innamorata e chissà cosa gli raccontava lui.*


Quoto.
Pero' invito la nuova amica a non parlare con l'amante. Se la veda con suo marito, il nodo da sciogliere è lì.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e *un secondo lavoro x mantenersi*.


 
perché?:idea:


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

Grazie a tutti per avermi risposto così in fretta! In questo forum spero di trovare il supporto di chi come me sa cosa si prova ad essere in una simile situazione e che quindi capisca il mio stato confusionale. Effettivamente l'espressione PARACULO usata da Anna non è male. Certo sono innamorata, ma il sacrosanto dubbio che lui sia rimasto con me per non rinunciare a casa, figli ecc... mi viene ogni giorno; credo che mi resterà dentro ancora a lungo indipendentemente dalle sue rassicurazioni. La cosa che mi stà facendo andare avanti è che sebbene il tradimento sia la cosa + tremenda che potesse farmi, non mi sento di negargli una seconda possibilità. Forse la mia educazione cattolica mi condiziona al punto di pensare che tutti possono commettere errori e poi pentirsene. O forse sono solo disperata al pensiero di vivere senza di lui. 
Non sono ipocrita pertanto non mi importa nulla se l'altra soffre, sicuramente lui ha sbagliato anche con lei dicendole cose che poi non ha mantenuto, ma la signora in questione non è una ragazzina, ha 50 anni suonati (10 in + di mio marito) e diverse esperienze fallimentari alle spalle. Forse da una donna matura ci si aspetta che capisca la situazione e si faccia da parte invece di telefonare o di presentarsi fuori dal lavoro in lacrime. O forse sono io che non capisco come si possa dire è AMORE di una storia di 2 mesi.


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché?:idea:


La necessità di un secondo lavoro nasce dal fatto che se fosse uscito di casa dovendo pagare gli alimenti per il bimbo e il 50% del mutuo, avrebbe avuto bisogno di un ulteriore reddito per affittarsi una casa e non fare proprio la vita di mentecatto (non ha MAI parlato di andare a convivere con lei; "dopotutto non la conosco così bene").


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole, allora per prima cosa, si errare è umano, ma fare del male agli altri non lo è! =) Però lui si è pentito? All'inizio non mi pareva, solo dopo si è pentito, ma quando ha capito cosa voleva lui, non si è mai chesto come stavi tu in quel momento mentre lui voleva pensarci mentre amoreggiava con l'altra.
Adesso tu hai un duplice compito, perdonarlo se vuoi vivere, ma fargli intuire che ogni comportamento contro di te non verrà tollerato e che non si permetta più di mancarti di rispetto anche per un solo secondo. Sai se lui avese avuto timore del mancarti di rispetto forse non lo avrebbe fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma... non ti pare un attimo paraculo, tuo marito?:incazzato:


Sssssssssssssssssssssssss....:mrgreen:
Ecco...me l'hai già rovinata...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> si sente in colpa perché lei si è innamorata e ancora adesso a volte gli telefona piangendo.


Bene, così impara a rompere le balle agli uomini sposati.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> _La necessità di un secondo lavoro nasce dal fatto che se fosse uscito di casa dovendo pagare gli alimenti per il bimbo e il 50% del mutuo, avrebbe avuto bisogno di un ulteriore reddito per affittarsi una casa e non fare proprio la vita di mentecatto_ (non ha MAI parlato di andare a convivere con lei; "dopotutto non la conosco così bene").


beh, questi arrangiamenti poi dipendono da quel che deciderà il giudice. Non correte. Pensate al matrimonio. Il fatto che l'altra fosse piu' vecchia di per sé non squalifica né lei né il loro rapporto, per curiosità, dopo 20 anni di matrimonio il "bimbo" quanti anni ha?!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Bene, così impara a rompere le balle agli uomini sposati.


 
chi garantisce che le balle non gliele rompa lui?!?!?


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (8 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi garantisce che le balle non gliele rompa lui?!?!?


L'esperienza personale e quella appresa in questo forum.

Ad ogni modo, il momento di crisi nella loro coppia era evidente.
Purtroppo c'è sempre qualche squallidona pronta a banchettarci sopra.:singleeye:


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> *L'esperienza personale e quella appresa in questo forum.*
> 
> Ad ogni modo, il momento di crisi nella loro coppia era evidente.
> Purtroppo c'è sempre *qualche squallidona pronta a banchettarci sopra*.:singleeye:


 
guarda che ti inganni su questo, come si ingannano tutti (o quasi) i traditi. Capisco che "sollevi l'animo" pensarla così, ma non è la realtà. Chi è ambivalente, è ambivalente fino in fondo, con moglie e con amante (o con marito e con amante).


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

Aggiungo: ma banchettare su cosa, sulle spoglie di un matrimonio? Sull'idea che un uomo altrui è meglio che nessun uomo? Ma davvero siamo così noi donne? Tutte?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, ho bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha già vissuto questo supplizio. Io e mio marito stiamo insieme da 20 anni senza particolari problemi: molto complici, affettuosi, la coppia ammirata dagli amici, litigavamo solo per sciocchezze (disordine in casa, dimenticanze stupide…). Solo una cosa mi “rimproverava” il mio lui… ero “troppo pudica” in amore.
> SI… ORA SO DI AVER SBAGLIATO.
> Poi l’estate scorsa lui inizia ad allontanarsi, ad essere sempre nervoso, dopo un po’ di tempo inizia ad uscire la sera dicendo che vuole frequentare di + gli amici. Non lo riconoscevo più. Per farla breve: 4 mesi fa scopro che ha una relazione da 2 mesi. Sconforto e rabbia e lui che mi dice che è colpa mia perché ero troppo nervosa (problemi di lavoro e soldi negli ultimi mesi) e FREDDA. Comunque ora c’è lei alla quale vuole bene e non riesce a rinunciare. Esce di casa e continua a vederla, poi vista la sistemazione provvisoria, torna in attesa di capire se vuole stare con me o con lei. Io non transigo: intanto che sei qui non devi frequentarla. Continuano però le telefonate e sms. Ogni gg una sofferenza e una lite. Sembrava in trance, era totalmente fuori di testa e lontanissimo dal marito e padre che era sempre stato. Mi dice di voler bene ad entrambe e non riuscire a staccarsi da nessuna delle due. Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e un secondo lavoro x mantenersi. Poi entra in una crisi totale… si sente a ragion veduta una m…., indegno come marito e padre, mi vuole bene ma non ha la forza per non sentirla +, gli manca. Io metto la parola fine. Dopo le feste natalizie se ne deve andare. Natale passa in modo se non sereno perlomeno tranquillo, e piano piano c’è un riavvicinamento. Giorno dopo giorno vedo che è + presente e mi confessa di aver finalmente troncato la storia con l’altra (anche se non si vedevano + lui la parola fine non l’aveva ancora detta). Ci riavviciniamo in modo anche fisico e scopriamo un desiderio che forse prima non avevamo mai provato. Ora mi dice che è stata una sbandata, un tremendo errore avvenuto in un suo periodo di crisi, che sono la donna della sua vita e che non potrebbe vivere senza di me;si… le ha voluto bene e a volte gli capita di pensarla ancora anche perché si sente in colpa perché lei si è innamorata e ancora adesso a volte gli telefona piangendo. E’ molto affettuoso e carino e alle mie frequenti crisi di pianto e sconforto per il dolore del tradimento, non fa che rassicurarmi e dirmi che mai + succederà una cosa del genere. Adesso vi chiedo devo credergli? Mi sembra sincero anche essendo innamorata non sono un buon giudice. Il tempo riuscirà a farmi superare questo dolore?
> *Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?*
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno darmi qualche consiglio.


Ahiahaiahaaiahaai....e qui casca l'asino...
Sai Margherita molte cose che scrivi ricalcano la mia situazione...e allora posso dirti come ho reagito io. Frega un casso se lettri dice che sono luoghi comuni, io non so una cazza, delle esperienze degli altri, ma conosco le mie.

Mi fa un ENORME PIACERE, che tu anzichè presentarti come una vittima, ti presenti come una corresponsabile di quanto accaduto.

Anch'io come lui ho iniziato a eclissarmi, ma lei non mi ha cercato.

E dai oggi e dai domani...eccoci...incontro e conosco una donna.
Ed è capitato quel che è capitato.

Tutto ha funzionato a meraviglia finchè io facevo il bravo maritino procaccia sostanze e risolvi problemi, e non rompevo le palle. 
Riposati cara, sei stanca, passa pure le tue serate davanti alla tv, che io esco...non ti dispiace vero se non ti faccio compagnia?

E così mi sentivo come se avessi una fidanzata, che andavo a trovare alla sera.

Poi quando le acque si sono fatte cattive ho tagliato di netto.
Ma il mio problema non è stato certo la moglie che scopre che amavo anche un'altra donna che non fosse lei, non è stato il suo recriminare che per vedere questa trascurassi lei o la famiglia...NO, il mio problema fu l'avanzare di questa qua in forma sempre più massiccia entro la mia vita privata. Così iniziò a criticare tutto il mio modo di vivere e di essere, per presentarmi come conto finale, l'abbandonare la mia famiglia per andare con lei. Ovvio con lei la mia vita sarebbe stata un paradiso...

A me spaventava tanto, come lei SUPPONESSE, ( e in questo le donne sono maestre) di essere perfino più brava a letto di mia moglie, anche se io, con lei, non avevo certo parlato ( come magari fa certa gente) di come mia moglie era a letto. 

Però posso dirti una cosa? 
Da quell'esperienza ho capito che a me non me ne fregava una cazza se mia moglie fosse era od è innamorata di me, io posto difronte a certe scelte, ho reagito empiricamente...vedevo che mi mettevo in serie difficoltà io e mettevo in serie difficoltà loro, mia moglie e mia figlia.

Il tuo problema forse, è non tanto che lui si distacchi da lei, ma che lei lo lasci in pace. Hai la più pallida idea di che inferni possono scatenare certe donne? Solo perchè innamorate? Solo perchè intestardite a volere a tutti i costi un certo uomo tutto per sè? Guarda eh, perdono perfino la dignità si rendono ridicole.

Almeno la mia amante fu onesta. Alla fine ci si disse...ognuno per sè, ed è stata bella finchè è durata...

Posso dirti, che poi passato del tempo è capitato di sentirci ancora e di vederci pure, ma con quel sentore, di è acqua passata e non ce ne frega più niente...

Ti do solo un consiglio permetti a lui di essere umile e di farlo parlare il più possibile di lei e di cosa gli fa e non gli fa...lui non essendo certo una donna innamorata...non capisce. Ergo non ha colpa. Cioè se fai in modo che questa qua finisca per essere per entrambi una piantacasini, vi salvate.

La prossima volta starai più attenta a tenerti ben stretto il maritino, mai perderlo di vista...

Ora vai soldato e ripara...dimostragli per benino...che se vuoi...CHE SE VUOI...tu puoi essere per lui...E OVVIO SOLO PER LUI...la più calda e lasciva delle amanti...e che non ha certo bisogno di zompare fuori...

BUone cose...

PS...la mia invece ha reagito...così...continua pure a zompare fuori, basta che non trascuri i tuoi DOVERI verso la tua famiglia.

Ovvio doveri economici!

Bye Bye


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, questi arrangiamenti poi dipendono da quel che deciderà il giudice. Non correte. Pensate al matrimonio. Il fatto che l'altra fosse piu' vecchia di per sé non squalifica né lei né il loro rapporto, per curiosità, dopo 20 anni di matrimonio il "bimbo" quanti anni ha?!


Non intendevo emettere facili giudizi sul loro rapporto, cercavo di far capire che non eravamo difronte a due adolescenti.

Nostro figlio ha 10 anni, ma per me è ancora un bimbo


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Nostro figlio ha 10 anni ma per me è sempre bimbo!


 
temevo mi rispondessi "18"!:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

Per la madre un figlio/a di 30 è sempre il/la bimbo/a 
Notevole questa cosa! Sarebbe da studiare.


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> L'esperienza personale e quella appresa in questo forum.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, il momento di crisi nella loro coppia era evidente.
> Purtroppo c'è sempre qualche squallidona pronta a banchettarci sopra.:singleeye:


E' vero eravamo in crisi ed io non me ne ero accorta; troppo presi dai problemi quotidiani, non abbiamo + trovato il tempo di coltivare il nostro giardino; davo per scontato che niente e nessuno avrebbe minato il ns. matrimonio. Gravissimo errore. Mio marito mi ha sempre amato molto, di questo sono assolutamente sicura, ma ad un certo punto i miei nervosismi e la mia disattenzione nei confronti di noi come coppia lo hanno allontanato. E in quel momento è arrivata lei: lo ha "corteggiato x 3 mesi" (anche di questo sono sicura) pur sapendo che era sposato; non è Brad Pitt, ma è comunque un bell'uomo. Andava nel negozio dove lui lavora (purtroppo ci sono colleghi che possono testimoniare) e sempre sorridente ed allegra gli offriva il caffè.... E' iniziata così... Con lei non c'erano problemi da risolvere o discussioni, solo spensieratezza e risate... e poi sesso. Io ho fatto i miei errori, lui non è stato abbastanza forte da resistere ad una tentazione che poi si è trasformata in qualcosa di più.     :incazzato: Ma anche lei.... :incazzato:


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahiahaiahaaiahaai....e qui casca l'asino...
> Sai Margherita molte cose che scrivi ricalcano la mia situazione...e allora posso dirti come ho reagito io. Frega un casso se lettri dice che sono luoghi comuni, io non so una cazza, delle esperienze degli altri, ma conosco le mie.
> 
> Mi fa un ENORME PIACERE, che tu anzichè presentarti come una vittima, ti presenti come una corresponsabile di quanto accaduto.
> ...


Sei un grande! Molte delle cose che dici appartengono alla mia storia; pensa che mi ha detto che lei già dopo il primo mese (si saranno visti si e no 5 volte) nei suoi sms gli chiedeva di andare a vivere da lei. Poco importava se in casa c'erano anche i suoi figli + che ventenni. Quando mi ha detto queste cose gli ho chiesto cosa avesse provato. Risposta: paura. Io ho invece pensato che fossero entrambi fuori di testa. Lei a chiedergli di buttare tutto e lui a non mandarla a quel paese. Boh forse l'innamoramento provoca stordimento totale.  Ciao


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

Io sono dell'idea che se una persona ci prova con un'altra impegnata e lo sa meriterebbe una bella punizione! Ah, una cosa da dirti, sicura che abbiano fatto sesso protetto? Sai se fossi in te farei fare a tuo marito tutte e dico tutte le prove per una malattia, si sa mai! Te lo dico perchè io dovetti fare tutte le prove visto che la mia ex troia non usò troppe precauzioni per andare con uno sconosciuto, mi sa che la gente non pensi che c'è gente che scopeggia troppo e che per questo ci muore anche.


----------



## mariasole (8 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che se una persona ci prova con un'altra impegnata e lo sa meriterebbe una bella punizione! Ah, una cosa da dirti, sicura che abbiano fatto sesso protetto? Sai se fossi in te farei fare a tuo marito tutte e dico tutte le prove per una malattia, si sa mai!


Lui dice di sì, comunque lo obbligherò a fare il test. Credo che per un esito certo bisogni aspettare 6 mesi. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

6 mesi per l'HIV, ma ci sono miriade di belle malattie potenzialmente rovina vita che possono essere trasmesse molto ma molto più facilmente, quindi passiamo anche per l'epatite c e via dicendo.
Del resto pensa a te stessa un poco e fai quello che più reputi buono per te anche se oggettivamente sbagliato, ogniuno è fatto a modo suo e a volte quello che è sbagliato per una persona è assurdamente giusto per un'altra.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Febbraio 2010)

la tua storia è talmente simile alla mia che ...



nessuno ti può dare la certezza che sia rimasto perchè ama te

solo tu lo puoi sapere


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la tua storia è talmente simile alla mia che ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche tuo marito si era trovato una _sistemazione provvisoria? _

è il provvisorio che dice tutto..........e cioè che sapeva di poter tornare. perchè mai versare caparre per un appartamento o altro, quando, passato un tot, tutto si sarebbe risolto?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao mriasole, innanzitutto voglio farti i complimenti per come hai affrontato questa situazione di dolore!:up:


mariasole ha detto:


> Non sono ipocrita pertanto non mi importa nulla se l'altra soffre, sicuramente lui ha sbagliato anche con lei dicendole cose che poi non ha mantenuto, ma la signora in questione non è una ragazzina, ha 50 anni suonati (10 in + di mio marito) e diverse esperienze fallimentari alle spalle. Forse da una donna matura ci si aspetta che capisca la situazione e si faccia da parte invece di telefonare o di presentarsi fuori dal lavoro in lacrime. O forse sono io che non capisco come si possa dire è AMORE di una storia di 2 mesi.


Guarda hai ragione, ma secondo me tuo marito è della stessa pasta della signora, visto che per una storia di due mesi ha messo a rischio 20 anni di matrimonio:


mariasole ha detto:


> Comunque ora c’è* lei alla quale vuole bene e non riesce a rinunciare.* Esce di casa e *continua a vederla*, poi vista la sistemazione provvisoria, torna in attesa di capire se vuole stare con me o con lei. Io non transigo: intanto che sei qui non devi frequentarla. Continuano però le telefonate e sms. Ogni gg una sofferenza e una lite. Sembrava in trance, era totalmente fuori di testa e lontanissimo dal marito e padre che era sempre stato. Mi dice *di voler bene ad entrambe* e *non riuscire a staccarsi da nessuna delle due*. Troppo comodo. Io continuamente gli dico di cercarsi un’altra casa e un secondo lavoro x mantenersi. Poi entra in una crisi totale… si sente a ragion veduta una m…., indegno come marito e padre, mi vuole bene ma non ha la forza per non sentirla +, gli manca. Io metto la parola fine. Dopo le feste natalizie se ne deve andare. Natale passa in modo se non sereno perlomeno tranquillo, e piano piano c’è un riavvicinamento.


Direi che quoto chi dice che è un gran bel para**lo e anche di stare un po' sull'attenti...non si sa mai.
Quoto anche chi ti consiglia esami per le malattie, per come ra fuori di coccio, non si sa mai.



> Adesso vi chiedo devo credergli?


Mah, io gli crederei fino ad un certo punto, da questo punto in poi qualche controllatina la farei.


> Il tempo riuscirà a farmi superare questo dolore?


Questo dipende da te ma soprattutto da lui. 
Di sicuro il tempo è un buon alleviante, a agisce solo a lungo termine.
*



			Ma soprattutto quanto tempo gli servirà per staccarsi completamente dall’altra (che oltretutto non molla sebbene lui sia stato chiaro)?
		
Clicca per espandere...

*Quanto tempo? Ma perchè ancora non si è staccato????


----------



## Amoremio (8 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche tuo marito si era trovato una _sistemazione provvisoria? _
> 
> ....


 
no
ma se ricordi il resto è quasi identico


----------



## mariasole (9 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao e grazie ancora a tutti per aver condiviso con me questa situazione. Anna a perfettamente ragione riguardo alla sistemazione provvisoria: appena scoperto il fatto gli ho detto di andarsene immediatamente e su due piedi ha chiesto ospitalità ad un parente. Ovviamente non poteva restare + di qualche gg. Poi da lì a cercarsi un’altra casa… Ha preso tempo ed io glielo ho lasciato fare, anche se ogni minuto gli dicevo di andarsene in cuor mio pregavo che restasse e finisse tutto. In realtà non ci sono stati + incontri (salvo le appostate di lei fuori dal lavoro) pertanto la storia era finita, ma la mia domanda sul quanto tempo servisse a staccarsi da una persona era relativa ai sentimenti. Mi spiego meglio: i sentimenti non si possono spegnere come un interruttore, lui dice di non amarla ma di averle voluto bene. So bene che è impossibile sapere se mai questa donna gli diventerà indifferente, ma il dubbio e questa sofferenza sono il prezzo da pagare per cercare di salvare il mio matrimonio.
Amoremio scusa l’indiscrezione, ti va di raccontarmi la tua storia? Anche privatamente se vuoi… 
Grazie e buona giornata


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che se una persona ci prova con un'altra impegnata e lo sa meriterebbe una bella punizione! Ah, una cosa da dirti, sicura che abbiano fatto sesso protetto? Sai se fossi in te farei fare a tuo marito tutte e dico tutte le prove per una malattia, si sa mai! Te lo dico perchè io dovetti fare tutte le prove visto che la mia ex troia non usò troppe precauzioni per andare con uno sconosciuto, mi sa che la gente non pensi che c'è gente che scopeggia troppo e che per questo ci muore anche.


Ora basta.
Fatti musulmano e vai a vivere in Pakistan.
Sposati na Pakistana e non avrai mai più certi problemi.
Stai sicuro che almeno là se ti tradisce, puoi chiamare i tuoi sgherri e lapidarla in pace.
Così ti sfoghi...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Fatti musulmano e vai a vivere in Pakistan.
> Sposati na Pakistana e non avrai mai più certi problemi.
> Stai sicuro che almeno là se ti tradisce, puoi chiamare i tuoi sgherri e lapidarla in pace.
> Così ti sfoghi...


Pinceton, questa e' istigazione alla violenza  stai attento :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ha preso tempo ed io glielo ho lasciato fare, anche se ogni minuto gli dicevo di andarsene in cuor mio pregavo che restasse e finisse tutto. relativa ai sentimenti. Mi spiego meglio: i sentimenti non si possono spegnere come un interruttore, lui dice di non amarla ma di averle voluto bene. So bene che è impossibile sapere se mai questa donna gli diventerà indifferente, ma il dubbio e questa sofferenza sono il prezzo da pagare per cercare di salvare il mio matrimonio.


1) Per salvare un matrimonio ci sono sempre dei prezzi da pagare. E te lo dice uno, che confrontatosi con la moglie, ha capito che i prezzi da pagare sono troppo alti: il gioco non vale la candela. 

2) Mi fa piacere di quel sentimento in rosso, mia moglie invece, dice che aspettava per vedere fino a che punto mi sarei spinto e conoscendola, posso giurarti sul mio pene ( se ancora vale qualcosa), che se io avessi deciso di andarmene...mi avrebbe anticipato mandandomi a fare in culo.
QUello che la frenò dal farlo fu questo sentimento: " Cosa faccio senza di lui?"...E se sono sincero con me stesso, posso dire di aver giocato su questa certezza che lei ha troppo bisogno di me, per mandarmi a cagare.

3) Sui sentimenti. Ascolta se non li alimenti essi si atrofizzano. Quindi se lei lo lascia in pace, lui si dimenticherà. Però c'è un fatto che devo dirti: capisci, bene o male lui è stato iniziato. Cioè sa che può essere debole, sa che in definitiva anche se magari si sentiva sposato e al sicuro è andato oltre. Ma ho la percezione che lui non sia tipo da ansie e casini.
Capisci bene che il problema di vivere una storia parallela è anche quello di riuscire sempre a dribblare...e ciò crea ansia e nervosismo. 

Una volta che vi siete confrontati...e detti la verità, nel senso che tu puoi dargli del porco e lui può recriminare le tue trascuratezze...vi mettete il cuore in pace, partite con una nuova storia, in cui ognuno protegge l'altro.

Margherita...queste sono cagate...
Pensa non so a come reagiresti se a portarti via il maritino non è una sgualdrina egoista...ma che so...un cancro. Pensaci: quelle sono le grandi battaglie della vita...

E ricorda che bene o male, ora sei perfino nella condizione di dire a lui, scusami caro, ma posso anch'io farmi una storietta con un amichetto?

Credimi...spezzo una lancia...e non voglio giustificarmi: sei una donna.
Tu sai benissimo che se scegli un uomo e decidi di portartelo a letto, lui non avrà scampo...se non la fuga a gambe levate.

Forse tuo marito si salvava se avesse condiviso...se ti avesse detto: " Senti c'è una stronza che mi sta facendo la corte, senti sento che sto per cascarci, che facciamo?"...

Ma l'unica cosa SINCERA che posso dirti..è che lui, non ha fatto per fare un dispetto a te...gli è solo sfuggita la situazione di mano.

Dai su, siamo moderni, sdoganare un paio di corna cosa vuoi che sia?
Sai quante mogli, "sanno" e fanno finta di nulla...per amor del quieto vivere? Cosa vuoi che abbia condiviso con sta stronzetta in rapporto alle battaglie che ha vissuto con te.?

Ma io ti apprezzo davvero molto, perchè sei saggia e obiettiva.


----------



## Daniele (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Fatti musulmano e vai a vivere in Pakistan.
> Sposati na Pakistana e non avrai mai più certi problemi.
> Stai sicuro che almeno là se ti tradisce, puoi chiamare i tuoi sgherri e lapidarla in pace.
> Così ti sfoghi...


Ti faccio notare che chi ruba viene punito, che dici se togliamo questa barbara usanza delle nostre menti malate e proviamo a capire i ladri?
Non è reato statale tradire, ma è un reato morale e questo è e permane, perchè tradire non è solo andare a letto con un'altra persona è anche vendere un'altra persona per la prorpia vita quando butta male, quindi si vede di che razza sono i traditori, a prescindere persone di cui non fidarsi, che sono capaci di darti tutto il mondo in mano a parole, ma che in verità se solo venisse toccato il lro giardino patetico ti venderebbero al miglior offerente per farti mangiare con un buon Chianti.
Perdonare un tradimento si può, solo in una condizione, se il traditore ci perde qualcosa nell'azione, perchè finchè nonci perderà qualcosa di suo, di fatiche proprie nulla avrà valore ed il traditore ti venderà appena otrà farlo (si veda Caino in Anno 1).


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora basta.
> Fatti musulmano e vai a vivere in Pakistan.


Potresti andarci tu, invece.
Chissà che il tuo sballonzolino lì non trovi un po' di pace.
Se vuoi facciamo una colletta per pagarti il biglietto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, questa e' istigazione alla violenza  stai attento :singleeye:


Beh...perchè quanta istigazione alla violenza c'è nei post di Daniele? Nessuna che sia capace di fargli capire che il 99,999999999% dell'universo femminile non è certo come lo descrive lui? Vi rendete conto che avete un potenziale...si insomma...

Daniele vi vede per strada...incrocia il vostro sguardo e sentenzia...di sicuro quella lì è una brutta troia traditrice, aspetta che la sistemiamo per le feste...e giù botte.

Vedete di placare il suo odio...a me fa semplicemente schifo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Potresti andarci tu, invece.
> Chissà che il tuo sballonzolino lì non trovi un po' di pace.
> Se vuoi facciamo una colletta per pagarti il biglietto.


Grazie per la gentilezza


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che chi ruba viene punito, che dici se togliamo questa barbara usanza delle nostre menti malate e proviamo a capire i ladri?
> Non è reato statale tradire, ma è un reato morale e questo è e permane, perchè tradire non è solo andare a letto con un'altra persona è anche vendere un'altra persona per la prorpia vita quando butta male, quindi si vede di che razza sono i traditori, a prescindere persone di cui non fidarsi, che sono capaci di darti tutto il mondo in mano a parole, ma che in verità se solo venisse toccato il lro giardino patetico ti venderebbero al miglior offerente per farti mangiare con un buon Chianti.
> Perdonare un tradimento si può, solo in una condizione, se il traditore ci perde qualcosa nell'azione, perchè finchè nonci perderà qualcosa di suo, di fatiche proprie nulla avrà valore ed il traditore ti venderà appena otrà farlo (si veda Caino in Anno 1).


Ti faccio notare che viviamo in uno stato di diritto. 
Ti faccio notare che se è vero che uno ruba, è molto interessante capire come mai è arrivato a tanto. 

Ti faccio notare che tutti a parole siamo le migliori persone del mondo.

Ti faccio notare che in ogni processo sta imputato, accusa e difesa.

Ti faccio notare che nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...perchè quanta istigazione alla violenza c'è nei post di Daniele? Nessuna che sia capace di fargli capire che il 99,999999999% dell'universo femminile non è certo come lo descrive lui? Vi rendete conto che avete un potenziale...si insomma...
> 
> Daniele vi vede per strada...incrocia il vostro sguardo e sentenzia...di sicuro quella lì è una brutta troia traditrice, aspetta che la sistemiamo per le feste...e giù botte.
> 
> *Vedete di placare il suo odio*...a me fa semplicemente schifo.


E da quando e' entrat che ci stiamo provando:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...perchè quanta istigazione alla violenza c'è nei post di Daniele? Nessuna che sia capace di fargli capire che il 99,999999999% dell'universo femminile non è certo come lo descrive lui? Vi rendete conto che avete un potenziale...si insomma...
> 
> Daniele vi vede per strada...incrocia il vostro sguardo e sentenzia...di sicuro quella lì è una brutta troia traditrice, aspetta che la sistemiamo per le feste...e giù botte.
> 
> Vedete di placare il suo odio...a me fa semplicemente schifo.


 Non è che confrontandoti con chi dice di peggio tu ne esca innocente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che viviamo in uno stato di diritto.
> Ti faccio notare che se è vero che uno ruba, è molto interessante capire come mai è arrivato a tanto.
> 
> Ti faccio notare che tutti a parole siamo le migliori persone del mondo.
> ...


 Quoto
Ma una rondine non fa primavera... :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ancora a tutti per aver condiviso con me questa situazione. Anna a perfettamente ragione riguardo alla sistemazione provvisoria: appena scoperto il fatto gli ho detto di andarsene immediatamente e su due piedi ha chiesto ospitalità ad un parente. Ovviamente non poteva restare + di qualche gg. Poi da lì a cercarsi un’altra casa… Ha preso tempo ed io glielo ho lasciato fare, anche se ogni minuto gli dicevo di andarsene in cuor mio pregavo che restasse e finisse tutto. In realtà non ci sono stati + incontri (salvo le appostate di lei fuori dal lavoro) pertanto la storia era finita, ma la mia domanda sul quanto tempo servisse a staccarsi da una persona era relativa ai sentimenti. *Mi spiego meglio: i sentimenti non si possono spegnere come un interruttore, lui dice di non amarla ma di averle voluto bene. So bene che è impossibile sapere se mai questa donna gli diventerà indifferente, ma il dubbio e questa sofferenza sono il prezzo da pagare per cercare di salvare il mio matrimonio.*
> Amoremio scusa l’indiscrezione, ti va di raccontarmi la tua storia? Anche privatamente se vuoi…
> Grazie e buona giornata


 Vuoi una prognosi?
Direi che è riservata.
Ognuno guarisce in tempi e modi diversi.
O forse vuoi avere una prognosi di quando tu dimenticherai?


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ancora a tutti per aver condiviso con me questa situazione. Anna a perfettamente ragione riguardo alla sistemazione provvisoria: appena scoperto il fatto gli ho detto di andarsene immediatamente e su due piedi ha chiesto ospitalità ad un parente. Ovviamente non poteva restare + di qualche gg. Poi da lì a cercarsi un’altra casa… Ha preso tempo ed io glielo ho lasciato fare, anche se ogni minuto gli dicevo di andarsene in cuor mio pregavo che restasse e finisse tutto. In realtà non ci sono stati + incontri (salvo le appostate di lei fuori dal lavoro) pertanto la storia era finita, ma la mia domanda sul quanto tempo servisse a staccarsi da una persona era relativa ai sentimenti. Mi spiego meglio: i sentimenti non si possono spegnere come un interruttore, lui dice di non amarla ma di averle voluto bene. So bene che è impossibile sapere se mai questa donna gli diventerà indifferente, ma il dubbio e questa sofferenza sono il prezzo da pagare per cercare di salvare il mio matrimonio.
> Amoremio scusa l’indiscrezione, ti va di raccontarmi la tua storia? Anche privatamente se vuoi…
> Grazie e buona giornata


io ho tradito, mi sono innamorato e sono adato al di la del bene e del male.. ma le tesi di conte - sebbene un "tantino" estreme non mi trovano in disaccordo. io non ho mai ammesso nulla - sebbene messo sotto torchio milioni di volte - ma una parte fondamentale del processo di ricostruzione e' stato dire cosa non andasse d parte mia .... non ero mai riuscito prima del tradimento a fare emergere le mie esigenze ero convinto di dover/saper sopportare ogni mancanza di mia moglie emotiva, di empatia e sessuale. ho imparato a chiedere aiuto, non con arroganza, ma con l'idea che avevo bisogno di lei che in tante e tante circostanze era stata al mio fianco. io non credo che le persone cambino per noi ma credo nell'attitudine, nella buona volontà di fare un gesto, dire una parola, che non sia nelle proprie corde, solo per fare contento l'altro. io ho sempre amato così. questo mia moglie ora lo fa e io ne sono davvero felice perchè sento quella comprensione e quella vicinanza - anche fisica - che mai avevo sentito. il rapporto è cresciuto, è maturato era sempre stato intenso ma ora è più vero, ci si dicono le cose, come stanno senza avere paura di ferire l'altro (almeno per me) e molte volte scopro una persona desiderosa solo di essermi vicino e questo è davvero appagante. Ci potevo arrivare senza passare da tutto questo? evidentemente no. però il percorso che sto facendo dà i suoi frutti, mi sento "trasparente" con mia moglie, non ho più nulla da nascondere, tengo a bada i miei istinti abbastanza tranquillamente e il ricordo della mia amante c'è ancora - sicuramente per alcuni momenti intensi che ho vissuto con lei - ma non è più nostalgico, non è più doloroso anzi e come se fosse stata una "tappa" della mia vita da cui, onestamente, prendo volentieri le ditanze...

bastardo dentro


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> In realtà non ci sono stati + incontri (salvo le appostate di lei fuori dal lavoro)


Ma l'hai vista con i tuoi occhi o è lui che te lo ha raccontato?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma una rondine non fa primavera... :mrgreen:


Già...e c'è il serio pericolo che Daniele cambi concezione sulle donne, per assumere quella che hai tu...
Infatti se tanto mi da tanto...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io ho tradito, mi sono innamorato e sono adato al di la del bene e del male.. ma le tesi di conte - sebbene un "tantino" estreme non mi trovano in disaccordo. io non ho mai ammesso nulla - sebbene messo sotto torchio milioni di volte - ma una parte fondamentale del processo di ricostruzione e' stato dire cosa non andasse d parte mia .... non ero mai riuscito prima del tradimento a fare emergere le mie esigenze ero convinto di dover/saper sopportare ogni mancanza di mia moglie emotiva, di empatia e sessuale. ho imparato a chiedere aiuto, non con arroganza, ma con l'idea che avevo bisogno di lei che in tante e tante circostanze era stata al mio fianco. io non credo che le persone cambino per noi ma credo nell'attitudine, nella buona volontà di fare un gesto, dire una parola, che non sia nelle proprie corde, solo per fare contento l'altro. io ho sempre amato così. questo mia moglie ora lo fa e io ne sono davvero felice perchè sento quella comprensione e quella vicinanza - anche fisica - che mai avevo sentito. il rapporto è cresciuto, è maturato era sempre stato intenso ma ora è più vero, ci si dicono le cose, come stanno senza avere paura di ferire l'altro (almeno per me) e molte volte scopro una persona desiderosa solo di essermi vicino e questo è davvero appagante. Ci potevo arrivare senza passare da tutto questo? evidentemente no. però il percorso che sto facendo dà i suoi frutti, mi sento "trasparente" con mia moglie, non ho più nulla da nascondere, tengo a bada i miei istinti abbastanza tranquillamente e il ricordo della mia amante c'è ancora - sicuramente per alcuni momenti intensi che ho vissuto con lei - ma non è più nostalgico, non è più doloroso anzi e come se fosse stata una "tappa" della mia vita da cui, onestamente, prendo volentieri le ditanze...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Quoto!:up:
Hai toccato molte corde giuste..
Non so come, ma anche ieri, mi è toccato parlare della mia di amante.
Per me oggi lei è come un marchio. Come dire, io non voglio assolutamente spacciarmi per quello che non sono.

Così se incroci persone che sono in certe situazioni, puoi tranquillizzarle...e dirgli...dai capita, è normale...

Meglio essere dei bastardi veraci...
che bastardi alle spalle...


----------



## mariasole (10 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io ho tradito, mi sono innamorato e sono adato al di la del bene e del male.. ma le tesi di conte - sebbene un "tantino" estreme non mi trovano in disaccordo. io non ho mai ammesso nulla - sebbene messo sotto torchio milioni di volte - ma una parte fondamentale del processo di ricostruzione e' stato dire cosa non andasse d parte mia .... non ero mai riuscito prima del tradimento a fare emergere le mie esigenze ero convinto di dover/saper sopportare ogni mancanza di mia moglie emotiva, di empatia e sessuale. ho imparato a chiedere aiuto, non con arroganza, ma con l'idea che avevo bisogno di lei che in tante e tante circostanze era stata al mio fianco. io non credo che le persone cambino per noi ma credo nell'attitudine, nella buona volontà di fare un gesto, dire una parola, che non sia nelle proprie corde, solo per fare contento l'altro. io ho sempre amato così. questo mia moglie ora lo fa e io ne sono davvero felice perchè sento quella comprensione e quella vicinanza - anche fisica - che mai avevo sentito. il rapporto è cresciuto, è maturato era sempre stato intenso ma ora è più vero, ci si dicono le cose, come stanno senza avere paura di ferire l'altro (almeno per me) e molte volte scopro una persona desiderosa solo di essermi vicino e questo è davvero appagante. Ci potevo arrivare senza passare da tutto questo? evidentemente no. però il percorso che sto facendo dà i suoi frutti, mi sento "trasparente" con mia moglie, non ho più nulla da nascondere, tengo a bada i miei istinti abbastanza tranquillamente e il ricordo della mia amante c'è ancora - sicuramente per alcuni momenti intensi che ho vissuto con lei - ma non è più nostalgico, non è più doloroso anzi e come se fosse stata una "tappa" della mia vita da cui, onestamente, prendo volentieri le ditanze...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao, sono consapevole del fatto che il tradimento rimarrà per sempre un punto di rottura nel nostro matrimonio. E' inutile credere che un gg si dimenticherà. Spero però che anche il ns. rapporto riesca a crescere e trasformarsi come è successo a te; le tue parole sono quelle che in futuro vorrei sentire da mio marito. Non si può tornare indietro e cancellare ciò che è stato ma da tutto si pùo trarre insegnamento e sicuramente io ho imparato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, sono consapevole del fatto che il tradimento rimarrà per sempre un punto di rottura nel nostro matrimonio. E' inutile credere che un gg si dimenticherà. Spero però che anche il ns. rapporto riesca a crescere e trasformarsi come è successo a te; le tue parole sono quelle che in futuro vorrei sentire da mio marito. Non si può tornare indietro e cancellare ciò che è stato ma da tutto si pùo trarre insegnamento e sicuramente io ho imparato....


 Cosa hai imparato?


----------



## mariasole (10 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma l'hai vista con i tuoi occhi o è lui che te lo ha raccontato?


Me lo ha detto lui, è successo 4/5 volte in 2 mesi. Io non ho ancora avuto il piacere di fare 2 chiacchiere con la signora, non perchè non sappia chi è o dove trovarla, semplicemente credo che non riuscirei a trattenermi....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## mariasole (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa hai imparato?


Ho imparato a non dare x scontato niente: il solo fatto che il tuo rapporto duri da 20 anni in modo apparentemente tranquillo e sereno non significa che vada tutto bene e che durerà tutta la vita. Si pensa di essere una coppia affiatata ma in realtà quando c’è stato bisogno di mettere in discussione il ns. rapporto mio marito non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: senti c’è una che mi stuzzica e la cosa non mi dispiace affatto… . Non stò dicendo che sia tutta colpa sua, probabilmente in quel momento lo avrei mandato al diavolo dicendogli di andare…. Ero anch’io troppo presa da cose estranee a Noi: il figlio, il lavoro, la casa, i soldi. Per carità niente di straordinario, la routine e i soliti problemini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non dare x scontato niente: il solo fatto che il tuo rapporto duri da 20 anni in modo apparentemente tranquillo e sereno non significa che vada tutto bene e che durerà tutta la vita. Si pensa di essere una coppia affiatata ma in realtà quando c’è stato bisogno di mettere in discussione il ns. rapporto* mio marito non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: senti c’è una che mi stuzzica e la cosa non mi dispiace affatto… . Non stò dicendo che sia tutta colpa sua, probabilmente in quel momento lo avrei mandato al diavolo* dicendogli di andare…. Ero anch’io troppo presa da cose estranee a Noi: il figlio, il lavoro, la casa, i soldi. Per carità niente di straordinario, la routine e i soliti problemini.


Allora hai imparato che lui non ha parlato con te, che lui non ha voluto avere confidenza con te o che sapeva che se l'avesse avuta non avrebbe certamente ricevuto un'autorizzazione per fare qualcosa che voleva fare....
Ma tu cosa hai imparato?
Cosa pensi di poter fare in futuro?
Credi che se si ripresentasse l'occasione lui te ne riparlerebbe? E perché? Tu gli diresti di viversi l'avventura?
Non capisco.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Me lo ha detto lui, è successo 4/5 volte in 2 mesi.


Immaginavo, queste amanti cattive che non se vogliono andare mai... :carneval:


----------



## mariasole (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora hai imparato che lui non ha parlato con te, che lui non ha voluto avere confidenza con te o che sapeva che se l'avesse avuta non avrebbe certamente ricevuto un'autorizzazione per fare qualcosa che voleva fare....
> Ma tu cosa hai imparato?
> Cosa pensi di poter fare in futuro?
> Credi che se si ripresentasse l'occasione lui te ne riparlerebbe? E perché? Tu gli diresti di viversi l'avventura?
> Non capisco.


Non mi sono spiegata bene. L’anno scorso ho attraversato un periodo difficile, vedevo tutto nero ed ogni cosa mi sembrava insormontabile. Ero nervosa e distante e forse non ho ascoltato a dovere i segnali che lui mandava: si è allontanato e chiuso in se stesso come mi sono chiusa io. Certo non avrei avvalorato una sua scappatella, ma ora con il senno di poi mi rendo conto che negli ultimi mesi + che un matrimonio sembrava una coabitazione. Niente giustifica il suo gesto ma devo ammettere di aver mancato anch’io come moglie. Ho imparato che è + importante parlare, confrontarsi , coccolarsi, “amarsi” che discutere quotidianamente per il disordine (sono un po’ fissata), i conti di fine mese e i casini di figli e cani. Certo i problemi ci sono sempre ma a ragion veduta devo dire che mi inc***vo per delle cavolate. Non ho certo scoperto l’acqua calda, ma ti assicuro che adesso vedo le cose sotto un’altra angolazione. Spero che se entrambi avremo + cura della ns. coppia non ricapiti più una cosa del genere. Ma purtroppo mai dire mai .....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> .......Amoremio scusa l’indiscrezione, ti va di raccontarmi la tua storia? Anche privatamente se vuoi…
> Grazie e buona giornata


non avevo visto la tua richiesta

la mia storia è molto simile alla tua, solo più datata
rinvangarla non servirebbe molto a te, e non farebbe piacere a me (per non dire del fatto che i vecchi utenti si suiciderebbero in massa)

posso dirti che, se davvero lo vuoi, se vuoi che resti con te e per te io ti sconsiglio di recitare la parte dell'amante
sii te stessa 
non fingere di poter essere ciò che credi che lui abbia visto nall'altra
non lo devi convincere o trattenere
se rimane, dev'essere perchè vuole te

nulla è impossibile
ma tutto deve avere basi solide, vere

posso raccontarti diverse cose che risponderebbero alle domande che hai fatto su come può andare a finire 
ne scelgo una

qualche mese fa è capitato che dovesse accompagnarmi in macchina in un posto e che con me venisse una collega che non lo aveva mai incontrato
lungo il tragitto mi sembrava fosse preso dai suoi pensieri, anche perchè oggettivamente estraneo al discorso che si stava facendo
in seguito, in un momento di calma, la collega mi ha detto che era stato bellissimo vedermi insieme a lui 
e che vederci così dopo tanti anni insieme le faceva capire che è possibile, che c'è chi ce la può fare
siccome io non capivo mi ha detto che ogni tanto lui mi guardava e lo sguardo era quello di chi vede la cosa più bella che la vita gli possa riservare, 
più dell'alba più luminosa sull'orizzonte più bello
più del tramonto più struggente che ci possa mai essere

mentre mi diceva queste cose aveva le lagrime agli occhi

però magari raccontaci come hai scoperto il tradimento
anche nei dettagli che ti sono rimasti impressi
o i segnali che prima non avevi colto nel loro reale significato  e che poi hai collegato a questa vicenda
i comportamenti sono spesso significativi


----------



## Anna A (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non dare x scontato niente: il solo fatto che il tuo rapporto duri da 20 anni in modo apparentemente tranquillo e sereno non significa che vada tutto bene e che durerà tutta la vita. Si pensa di essere una coppia affiatata ma in realtà quando c’è stato bisogno di mettere in discussione il ns. rapporto mio marito non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: senti c’è una che mi stuzzica e la cosa non mi dispiace affatto… . Non stò dicendo che sia tutta colpa sua, probabilmente in quel momento lo avrei mandato al diavolo dicendogli di andare….* Ero anch’io troppo presa da cose estranee a Noi: il figlio, il lavoro, la casa, i soldi. Per carità niente di straordinario, la routine e i soliti problemini*.


 
tutto sulle tue spalle, immagino..
e poi si lamenta se non sei hard abbastanza?:incazzato:
iniza a rifilargli più incombenze e vedi come capisce qualcosa di più.


----------



## Kid (10 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto sulle tue spalle, immagino..
> e poi si lamenta se non sei hard abbastanza?:incazzato:
> iniza a rifilargli più incombenze e vedi come capisce qualcosa di più.



mmmmhhh.... Anna il tuo ragionamento non farebbe una grinza, se non fosse per il fatto che non sappiamo nulla del suo lui.


----------



## bastardo dentro (10 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, sono consapevole del fatto che il tradimento rimarrà per sempre un punto di rottura nel nostro matrimonio. E' inutile credere che un gg si dimenticherà. Spero però che anche il ns. rapporto riesca a crescere e trasformarsi come è successo a te; le tue parole sono quelle che in futuro vorrei sentire da mio marito. Non si può tornare indietro e cancellare ciò che è stato ma da tutto si pùo trarre insegnamento e sicuramente io ho imparato....


 
hai l'atteggiamento giusto - se tuo marito è in buona fede - vedere anche la tua autocritica oltre a compiere per bene la sua vi permetterà di ricominciare vi auguro  su basi nuove e diverse e con rinnovato slancio

un abbraccio

riccardo


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto sulle tue spalle, immagino..
> e poi si lamenta se non sei hard abbastanza?:incazzato:
> iniza a rifilargli più incombenze e vedi come capisce qualcosa di più.



Anna adesso capisco perchè a me sono stati concessi certi lussi

Dai Anna parlami delle incombenze...me le sono tirate sempre addosso..onde evitare spiacevoli discussioni...ooooopssss...aspetta devo andare a portare di sotto le immondizie...

Ma è così che sotto casa incrocio la signora delle 21,30


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> .......
> qualche mese fa è capitato che dovesse accompagnarmi in macchina in un posto e che con me venisse una collega che non lo aveva mai incontrato
> lungo il tragitto mi sembrava fosse preso dai suoi pensieri, anche perchè oggettivamente estraneo al discorso che si stava facendo
> in seguito, in un momento di calma, la collega mi ha detto che era stato bellissimo vedermi insieme a lui
> ...


Son davvero contento di sentirti raccontare queste cose....un abbraccio grande! :up:


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se sei davvero ancora innamorata di lui, allora stai tranquilla che con il tempo la ferità si rimarginerà. Però non deve transigere sul suo tentennamento nei confronti dell'altra: deve chiudere e non risponderle più, altrimenti lui penserà che tu ci sarai sempre e comunque e probabilmente ti ritradirà. Fagli capire che con i tuoi sentimenti non può più giocare.
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Kid?? ma che dici?? che si rimargina?? se il marito ha blaterato sull'amare due donne sai cosa significa???
lascia perdere!!
mariasole, la strada è lunga.
Lunghissima.
Datti un tempo e rispettalo e stai attenta alle ricadute.
E poi...lei chi è? si  continuano a vedere?


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Pero' invito la nuova amica a non parlare con l'amante. Se la veda con suo marito, il nodo da sciogliere è lì.


quoto :unhappy:
l'amica si preserva la salute mentale


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per avermi risposto così in fretta! In questo forum spero di trovare il supporto di chi come me sa cosa si prova ad essere in una simile situazione e che quindi capisca il mio stato confusionale. Effettivamente l'espressione PARACULO usata da Anna non è male. Certo sono innamorata, ma il sacrosanto dubbio che lui sia rimasto con me per non rinunciare a casa, figli ecc... mi viene ogni giorno; credo che mi resterà dentro ancora a lungo indipendentemente dalle sue rassicurazioni. La cosa che mi stà facendo andare avanti è che sebbene il tradimento sia la cosa + tremenda che potesse farmi, non mi sento di negargli una seconda possibilità. Forse la mia educazione cattolica mi condiziona al punto di pensare che tutti possono commettere errori e poi pentirsene. O forse sono solo disperata al pensiero di vivere senza di lui.
> Non sono ipocrita pertanto non mi importa nulla se l'altra soffre, sicuramente lui ha sbagliato anche con lei dicendole cose che poi non ha mantenuto, ma la signora in questione non è una ragazzina, ha 50 anni suonati (10 in + di mio marito) e diverse esperienze fallimentari alle spalle. Forse da una donna matura ci si aspetta che capisca la situazione e si faccia da parte invece di telefonare o di presentarsi fuori dal lavoro in lacrime. *O forse sono io che non capisco come si possa dire è AMORE di una storia di 2 mesi.*


 
Guarda che si dice anche di peggio, molto peggio.
Se riesci ad accettare che tuo marito ti parli di lei, di come si è sentito cn lei ( se non si sente ancora) scoprirai un universo sconosciuto  e un uomo sconosciuto


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che ti inganni su questo, come si ingannano tutti (o quasi) i traditi. Capisco che "sollevi l'animo" pensarla così, ma non è la realtà. *Chi è ambivalente, è ambivalente fino in fondo, con moglie e con amante (o con marito e con amante).*


 
:idea: :idea: la tua affermazione è la verità, nuda e cruda.Quoto sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, sono consapevole del fatto che il tradimento rimarrà per sempre un punto di rottura nel nostro matrimonio. E' inutile credere che un gg si dimenticherà. Spero però che anche il ns. rapporto riesca a crescere e trasformarsi come è successo a te; le tue parole sono quelle che in futuro vorrei sentire da mio marito. Non si può tornare indietro e cancellare ciò che è stato ma da tutto si pùo trarre insegnamento e sicuramente io ho imparato....


 
In tutta onestà? non ti leggo disperata per il dolore...io non ho fatto che piangere per anni (2).
Ho perso 12 kg e non dormivo più.
Anche ora dopo 4 anni 4 stò qui e mi chiedo chi me lo ha fatto fare.
Forse...forse sapere che lei è più grande di lui ? l'amante del mio ha 19 anni meno.
Io ne sono restata sconvolta, senza più passato guardo macerie di quello che ero e quello che sono oggi, ancora qui con lui , non so più chi sono.
Mah!
Ah! e ho scoperto che il mio è un seriale.
Tutto uguale il resto. Ho perso il conto di quante storie così ho letto qui :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Me lo ha detto lui, è successo 4/5 volte in 2 mesi. Io non ho ancora avuto il piacere di fare 2 chiacchiere con la signora, non perchè non sappia chi è o dove trovarla, semplicemente credo che non riuscirei a trattenermi....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


lasciala perdere, per carità!!! io l'ho fatto e non ti dico...ascolta me e lasciala perdere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Kid?? ma che dici?? che si rimargina?? se il marito ha blaterato sull'amare due donne sai cosa significa???
> lascia perdere!!
> mariasole, la strada è lunga.
> Lunghissima.
> ...



Io mi sto basando su quello che dice lei capisci... lei è talmente innamorata di quest'uomo da sentirsi quasi responsabile del tradimento.... che le dovrei dire?

E' chiaro che lucidamente parlando, lui ha ben poche attenuanti, ma se lei lo ama ancora e ci vuole credere, allora credo che le sue ferite guariranno davvero. Sempre che lui metta davvero la testa a posto.


----------



## mariasole (11 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> In tutta onestà? non ti leggo disperata per il dolore...io non ho fatto che piangere per anni (2).
> Ho perso 12 kg e non dormivo più.
> Anche ora dopo 4 anni 4 stò qui e mi chiedo chi me lo ha fatto fare.
> Forse...forse sapere che lei è più grande di lui ? l'amante del mio ha 19 anni meno.
> ...


Ciao, amarax, hai ragione spero che la fase della disperazione + cupa sia passata. Piangevo, non dormivo, in un mese sono dimagrita di 10 kg., non sentivo neanche quello che diceva mio figlio. Adesso stò meglio solo per il fatto che lui ha detto che è finita e che vuole stare con me. Voglio credergli. Sono un'illusa? Forse. Voglio credere che sia stata solo una sbandata. *Forse passata la paura dell'abbandono cadrò nella depressione + totale.... Sicuramente non ne uscirò indenne nemmeno io.*


----------



## mariasole (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non avevo visto la tua richiesta
> 
> la mia storia è molto simile alla tua, solo più datata
> rinvangarla non servirebbe molto a te, e non farebbe piacere a me (per non dire del fatto che i vecchi utenti si suiciderebbero in massa)
> ...


Ciao amoremio, grazie per i consigli. Mi sono commossa leggendo le parole che ha usato la tua amica. La tua storia mi dà nuove speranze, sono contenta che ci sia qualcuno che è riuscito a farcela.
L'ho scoperto "scandagliando" il suo cell.: ho trovato un sms che incautamente non aveva eliminato. Erano 3 settimane che sospettavo e frugavo ovunque.


----------



## mariasole (11 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto sulle tue spalle, immagino..
> e poi si lamenta se non sei hard abbastanza?:incazzato:
> iniza a rifilargli più incombenze e vedi come capisce qualcosa di più.


 
HAI PERFETTAMENTE RAGIONE :up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Son davvero contento di sentirti raccontare queste cose....un abbraccio grande! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene. L’anno scorso ho attraversato un periodo difficile, vedevo tutto nero ed ogni cosa mi sembrava insormontabile. Ero nervosa e distante e forse non ho ascoltato a dovere i segnali che lui mandava: si è allontanato e chiuso in se stesso come mi sono chiusa io. Certo non avrei avvalorato una sua scappatella, ma ora con il senno di poi mi rendo conto che negli ultimi mesi + che un matrimonio sembrava una coabitazione. Niente giustifica il suo gesto ma devo ammettere di aver mancato anch’io come moglie. Ho imparato che è + importante parlare, confrontarsi , coccolarsi, “amarsi” che discutere quotidianamente per il disordine (sono un po’ fissata), i conti di fine mese e i casini di figli e cani. Certo i problemi ci sono sempre ma a ragion veduta devo dire che mi inc***vo per delle cavolate. Non ho certo scoperto l’acqua calda, ma ti assicuro che adesso vedo le cose sotto un’altra angolazione. Spero che se entrambi avremo + cura della ns. coppia non ricapiti più una cosa del genere. Ma purtroppo mai dire mai .....


In toto. Hai voglia, cavoli hai voglia...Credi veramente che non ci abbia provato in tutti i modi...a farle capire QUALI erano le cose importanti per me? Ma ogni volta che ci provavo lei rispondeva sempre con tutt'altro e sempre con cose che per me erano futili e materiali. TU PARLI BENE: ENTRAMBI. 
Invece io sai, alla fine, mi sono stancato...e ho iniziato a farmi la mia vita parallela a prescindere da lei. 

Ma ammetto sai, quando inizia una storia alcune cose sono importanti, poi cambi, maturi, cresci ecc...e vedi appunto le cose da altre angolazioni...e se l'altro non ti segue? Perchè è felice di una vita tutta tram, tram?

Secondo me non ricapita...se tu accetti di avere anche tu una lezione da imparare: lo trascuro? Lui va in cerca altrove. ( questo non vuol dire però che tu annienti te stessa pur di esaudire ogni sua mania). 

Insomma...dai incrociarsi a metà strada.

Poi se ti vuoi separare fallo...
MA: occhio sono tante poi quelle che si pentono. Occhio...( anche se non lo ammettono, ma le vedi, restano là sole, esacerbate dal loro dolore, che hanno ingigantito a dismisura).

Separati solo se la coabitazione diventa impossibile...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ....... è felice di una vita tutta tram, tram?
> 
> .......
> ...


lei tram tram
tu bus bus

2 anime gemelle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei tram tram
> tu bus bus
> 
> 2 anime gemelle


 Mi hai rubato i tasti dalle dita... :up:


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, amarax, hai ragione spero che la fase della disperazione + cupa sia passata. Piangevo, non dormivo, in un mese sono dimagrita di 10 kg., non sentivo neanche quello che diceva mio figlio. Adesso stò meglio solo per il fatto che lui ha detto che è finita e che vuole stare con me. Voglio credergli. Sono un'illusa? Forse. Voglio credere che sia stata solo una sbandata. *Forse passata la paura dell'abbandono cadrò nella depressione + totale.... Sicuramente non ne uscirò indenne nemmeno io.*



Guarda mi fa piacere leggerti così determinata. Io non sono nemmeno oggi così.
Oggi ho parlato con il mio omeopata che mi ha detto che non gli piace come stò.
Ancora oggi...dopo più di 4 anni.
Sono ineme ed inerte.
nessuna voglia di far niente...
E tu?
Come vivi l'idea di lui e lei insieme a letto?
Io mi sento morire.
Penso che è stato suo...che di lei lui dica e pensi è stata mia...mi si rivolta lo stomaco...viscerale...un dolore viscerale....
Quanti anni hai tu? e lui? e lei?


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*.........*

Probabilmente mi prenderò qualche lapidata ma trovo che alcune riflessioni del conte non siano proprio da rigettare...
Quello che posso dire dopo aver letto tutto é che mi stupisce che nessuno abbia ancora rispolverato il termine coniglio mannaro"!!!
Un uomo che tradisce, pretende di continuare il tradimento, chiede il "concorso di frequentazione" per moglie ed amante e si decide quando vede che la partita é persa e non vuole restare coi piedi all'umido come lo vogliamo definire?
Che l'amante si accanisce a nell'ordine delle cose... fa parte del suo ruolo cercare di scalzare la moglie e se non ci riesce ha fallito come donna e come donna a mezzo servizio...quindi qualunque dribbling é legittimo per lei!!!
Bisognerebbe che lui fosse deciso e chiaro... bisognerebbe... perché nulla può essere imposto per forza, neppure le manfrine di un'amante scaricata, sempre che lo sia stata in modo efficace!
Bruja


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In toto. Hai voglia, cavoli hai voglia...Credi veramente che non ci abbia provato in tutti i modi...a farle capire QUALI erano le cose importanti per me? Ma ogni volta che ci provavo lei rispondeva sempre con tutt'altro e sempre con cose che per me erano futili e materiali. TU PARLI BENE: ENTRAMBI.
> Invece io sai, alla fine, mi sono stancato...e ho iniziato a farmi la mia vita parallela a prescindere da lei.
> 
> Ma ammetto sai, quando inizia una storia alcune cose sono importanti, poi cambi, maturi, cresci ecc...e vedi appunto le cose da altre angolazioni...e se l'altro non ti segue? Perchè è felice di una vita tutta tram, tram?
> ...



No. E' davvero un dolore grande...se hai amato. Se non hai amato davvero passa.
E decidere di avere un altro amore o amante??
Almeno ci dev'essere voglia di coccole o non si riesce...


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*conte*

Lo dico con rammarico, ma forse per poter capire una donna sofferente per un tradimento dovresti aver provato ad avere una donna che anziché passarci sopra pur di avere conferme economiche, avesse avuto  l'animo ferito per quello che per te, con te e di te aveva fatto la sua storia di vita.
Non si tratta di vivere dell'altro ma di arrivare ad un certo punto della vita a dover ricominciare a far conto solo su di sé perché l'altro si é rivelato... qualcun altro, e se la sofferenza é "accettabile" e non ci importa più di tanto pur di non sconvolgere il nostro tran tran..... non credo di dover aggiungere altro!!!
Bruja


----------



## Amarax (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico con rammarico, ma forse per poter capire una donna sofferente per un tradimento dovresti aver provato ad avere una donna che anziché passarci sopra pur di avere conferme economiche, avesse avuto  l'animo ferito per quello che per te, con te e di te aveva fatto la sua storia di vita.
> Non si tratta di vivere dell'altro ma di arrivare ad un certo punto della vita a dover ricominciare a far conto solo su di sé perché l'altro si é rivelato... qualcun altro, e se la sofferenza é "accettabile" e non ci importa più di tanto pur di non sconvolgere il nostro tran tran..... non credo di dover aggiungere altro!!!
> Bruja


Già...:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No. E' davvero un dolore grande...se hai amato. Se non hai amato davvero passa.
> E decidere di avere un altro amore o amante??
> Almeno ci dev'essere voglia di coccole o non si riesce...


Fossi stato amato...
Mi sarei comportato diversamente...ovvio no?
Penso di si, che se hai amato sia un dolore grande...

Ma la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che non vale mai la pena di dedicare una vita ad una persona.

Questa non lo apprezzerà mai abbastanza.
E devi sempre passare la vita a renderti amabile e accettabile...

Quel giorno che non sei più acconcio alla bisogna...verrai scaricato.

Se a voi è andata diversamente: buon per voi!!!

Ma almeno io non soffro per certe cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fossi stato amato...
> Mi sarei comportato diversamente...ovvio no?
> Penso di si, che se hai amato sia un dolore grande...
> 
> ...


Hai mai provato a immaginare questi stessi pensieri nella mente della ...controparte?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a immaginare questi stessi pensieri nella mente della ...controparte?


CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEErtttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooo...
E come puoi ben vedere...
Io mi sono salvato.

Per il Conte, non ci sono sacchi di immondizie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEErtttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooo...
> E come puoi ben vedere...
> Io mi sono salvato.
> 
> Per il Conte, non ci sono sacchi di immondizie.


 Ti è andata bene...


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Fossi stato amato...*
> *Mi sarei comportato diversamente...ovvio no?*
> Penso di si, che se hai amato sia un dolore grande...
> 
> ...


 
mmm
non mi sono spiegata.
Io non sono stata amata, tant'è che ho vissuto il tradimento sia fisico che dei sentimenti.

La conclusione che ne traggo è la tua stessa: non dedicare la propria vita a nessun altro se non a sè.

A me è andata esattamente come a te ma io non sono riuscita, nè  riesco a tradire.

Io ne soffro ancora.

Lui e l'altra mi hanno rovinato una bella fetta di vita.

massì...tutto passa e va.


----------



## mariasole (12 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda mi fa piacere leggerti così determinata. Io non sono nemmeno oggi così.
> Oggi ho parlato con il mio omeopata che mi ha detto che non gli piace come stò.
> Ancora oggi...dopo più di 4 anni.
> Sono ineme ed inerte.
> ...


Io ho 39 anni, mio marito 40 e lei 49. 
Davvero ci si sente ancora così dopo 4 anni? Come fai a resistere? Tuo marito come si comporta, ti è vicino? Avete provato a farvi aiutare? Scusa le domande a raffica.... 
Io il mese scorso ho parlato con un'amica psicologa che mi ha detto che stò vivendo in una sorta di calma apparente. Prima o poi tutta la rabbia e il dolore che ho dentro esploderanno, o forse ho messo così tante energie nel cercare di sopravvivere nei gg in cui lui si era perso, che ora non voglio pensare a niente e vivo alla giornata.
Non voglio pensare a loro insieme.
Appena mi assale il pensiero mi viene la nausea, non lo dico tanto per dire, mi viene proprio da vomitare. Anche solo il pensiero di una sua carezza, una sola parola dolce rivolta ad un'altra, mi fanno venire i brividi. 
Alterno gg in cui mi sento una bambola di pezza ad altri in cui faccio mille cose per non fermarmi a pensare. Poi quando sono proprio a pezzi e piango, lui mi abbraccia e piange con me... e ricomincio a sperare che un gg staremo meglio....


----------



## Kid (12 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Io ho 39 anni, mio marito 40 e lei 49.
> Davvero ci si sente ancora così dopo 4 anni? Come fai a resistere? Tuo marito come si comporta, ti è vicino? Avete provato a farvi aiutare? Scusa le domande a raffica....
> Io il mese scorso ho parlato con un'amica psicologa che mi ha detto che stò vivendo in una sorta di calma apparente. Prima o poi tutta la rabbia e il dolore che ho dentro esploderanno, o forse ho messo così tante energie nel cercare di sopravvivere nei gg in cui lui si era perso, che ora non voglio pensare a niente e vivo alla giornata.
> Non voglio pensare a loro insieme.
> ...



In seguito al tradimento, per due mesi son ostato in uno strano stato di limbo sentimentale... ero deluso, umiliato, ma non incazzato. Poi, il terzo e quarto mese, ho cominciato a dare pugni sui muri. La rabbia vieni fuori presto o tardi. Buttala fuori tutta.


----------



## Kid (12 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm
> non mi sono spiegata.
> Io non sono stata amata, tant'è che ho vissuto il tradimento sia fisico che dei sentimenti.
> 
> ...


Tanta solidarietà, davvero. Fa tanto male...


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Io ho 39 anni, mio marito 40 e lei 49.
> Davvero ci si sente ancora così dopo 4 anni? Come fai a resistere? Tuo marito come si comporta, ti è vicino? Avete provato a farvi aiutare? Scusa le domande a raffica....
> Io il mese scorso ho parlato con un'amica psicologa che mi ha detto che stò vivendo in una sorta di calma apparente. Prima o poi tutta la rabbia e il dolore che ho dentro esploderanno, o forse ho messo così tante energie nel cercare di sopravvivere nei gg in cui lui si era perso, che ora non voglio pensare a niente e vivo alla giornata.
> Non voglio pensare a loro insieme.
> ...


 
vuol dire che siete molto uniti, nonostante la batosta o forse la batosta alla fine vi ha riavvicinati, paradossalmente..

in ogni caso, vedi di iniziare a dare un po' più di impegni a lui in modo da non continuare come prima, altrimenti il casino non sarà servito a niente.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm
> non mi sono spiegata.
> Io non sono stata amata, tant'è che ho vissuto il tradimento sia fisico che dei sentimenti.
> 
> ...


Amarax, non ti capisco proprio, SCETATE, ecchecazzz 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-4boicT3vU


:up:


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Io ho 39 anni, mio marito 40 e lei 49.
> Davvero ci si sente ancora così dopo 4 anni? Come fai a resistere? Tuo marito come si comporta, ti è vicino? Avete provato a farvi aiutare? Scusa le domande a raffica....
> Io il mese scorso ho parlato con un'amica psicologa che mi ha detto che stò vivendo in una sorta di calma apparente. Prima o poi tutta la rabbia e il dolore che ho dentro esploderanno, o forse ho messo così tante energie nel cercare di sopravvivere nei gg in cui lui si era perso, che ora non voglio pensare a niente e vivo alla giornata.
> Non voglio pensare a loro insieme.
> ...





mmm...
Credo che una parte del malassere ti è stata risparmiata dalla considerazione che sei tanto più giovane di lei e questo mi fa piacere per te.
Non so se sono io così , che non riesco a dimenticare niente, se è colpa di mio marito che non ha fatto nè fa niente, ma di certo sto una schifezza . Dentro. Fuori vedi poco. O meglio, che mi conosce davvero e mi guarda davvero lo capisce, i più, no.
Io ho avuto qualche contatto con 3 psicologi, ma non ho continuato xchè all'epoca ero troppo presa e mi dava fastidio che mi tentassero di incanalare i miei pensieri. Come impazzita sentivo che dovevo lasciare che i miei pensieri sbattessero dove volevano, senza regole. E vomitare quanto volevo...
Cmq è passata.
lavoro, scherzo, mangio. Dormo cmq poco.
Ah! e sto con mio marito...che non sa, non vuole, non può ridarmi me stessa. Io nemmeno riesco a ritrovare la donna che ero prima di diventare amaraper...
Anche mio marito ha pianto con me. Forse era pietà, impotenza a risparmiarmi quel dolore. Non era amore.


----------



## mariasole (16 Febbraio 2010)

E’ tornato. 
Quel dolore immenso che pensavo di non sentire +. 
Ho solo voglia di piangere invece sono al lavoro, fisicamente, ma la testa non c’è. Stò riflettendo molto, io prima avevo una visione di noi come una cosa sola; ora siamo due persone distinte, ci sono io che lo amo e lui che mi vuole molto bene. 
L’amore assoluto, totale ancora non c’è forse non ci sarà mai. Finchè anche solo x un secondo lui penserà a lei non ci sarà Amore x me. E lui x adesso la pensa ancora. Lei stà male, dà i numeri, lo martella di sms con insulti e minacce, poi gli scrive tutto il suo dolore. Lui si sente una m…, colpevole di averla illusa che tra loro potesse esserci un futuro. O forse stà male xchè le vuole ancora bene. Vorrei che fosse già sera.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2010)

Forza Mariasole.
Regalati una giornata tutta per te.
Quell'intrico lì è loro, non lo puoi sciogliere tu. Tu pero' puoi prenderti cura di te stessa!!


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> E’ tornato.
> Quel dolore immenso che pensavo di non sentire +.
> Ho solo voglia di piangere invece sono al lavoro, fisicamente, ma la testa non c’è. Stò riflettendo molto, io prima avevo una visione di noi come una cosa sola; ora siamo due persone distinte, ci sono io che lo amo e lui che mi vuole molto bene.
> L’amore assoluto, totale ancora non c’è forse non ci sarà mai. Finchè anche solo x un secondo lui penserà a lei non ci sarà Amore x me. E lui x adesso la pensa ancora. *Lei stà male, dà i numeri, lo martella di sms con insulti e minacce, poi gli scrive tutto il suo dolore. Lui si sente una m…, colpevole di averla illusa che tra loro potesse esserci un futuro. O forse stà male xchè le vuole ancora bene.* Vorrei che fosse già sera.


chi ti ha detto tutto questo?


----------



## mariasole (16 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> chi ti ha detto tutto questo?


Diciamo che negli ultimi gg c'è stato un precitare di eventi per i quali la signora ha finalmente realizzato che mio marito non è intenzionato a lasciarmi e che la storia è finita da un pezzo. Da qui gli sms che ho visto anch'io. Le reazioni di lui passano dall'inc.... alla tristezza. Che si sente in colpa me lo ha detto + volte. Io non riesco ad accettarlo: lei sapeva benissimo che era sposato, sapeva che ci sarebbe stato dolore comunque ed ovunque. LA CAZZ.... L'HANNO FATTA ENTRAMBI. Forse è giusto che ne paghino entrambi le conseguenze, ma io no, ho già pagato troppo e la strada è ancora lunga. Quello che mi fà star male è il pensiero che lui ora si preoccupi del suo dolore, secondo me significa che ancora le vuole bene anche se lui non lo ammette forse x non ferirmi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene...


beh scusa...
credi che altrimenti l'avrei sposata?
Mica sono scemo io...sai?
E posso assicurarti sul mio onore, che lei ha mooooooooooltooooooooo ridotto le sue idee indipendentiste...tipo ci separiamo...
Stavolta ha preso una craniata...portentosa...
Che mi auguro non capiti mai a te.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> E’ tornato.
> Quel dolore immenso che pensavo di non sentire +.
> Ho solo voglia di piangere invece sono al lavoro, fisicamente, ma la testa non c’è. Stò riflettendo molto, io prima avevo una visione di noi come una cosa sola; ora siamo due persone distinte, ci sono io che lo amo e lui che mi vuole molto bene.
> L’amore assoluto, totale ancora non c’è forse non ci sarà mai. Finchè anche solo x un secondo lui penserà a lei non ci sarà Amore x me. E lui x adesso la pensa ancora. Lei stà male, dà i numeri, lo martella di sms con insulti e minacce, poi gli scrive tutto il suo dolore. Lui si sente una m…, colpevole di averla illusa che tra loro potesse esserci un futuro. O forse stà male xchè le vuole ancora bene. Vorrei che fosse già sera.


mariasole, sono qua...non farti fregare...tieni bene davanti a te il tuo obiettivo...cazzo ora è confuso...ti ho già detto di come siamo deboli...ok? Devi abbracciarlo e tenerlo costantemente interessato a te: fai finta che lei sia una tua rivale e che lui stia in mezzo...
SEDUCILO....ok?
SEDUCILO...
SEDUCILO...

Ti prego non farti fregare dall'insicurezza, ok?
Se ci tieni a lui, è importante non prestare ascolto alle sue seghe mentali, e tirarlo dalla tua parte...

Mariasole...un giorno ti ringrazierà...te lo dice un marito che ha invocato tutti i santi, per vedere se sua moglie lo tratteneva...ok?

Mariasole...mettiti alla prova...
Non c'è nessuna cosa che tu non sappia fare meglio di sta qua...

Trasformalo in un gioco erotico...gli effetti se te la giochi bene...sono sorprendenti...stai solo lottando con la parte infantiloide di tuo marito.

SEDUCILO.
Dai su...sei una vera donna tu...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forza Mariasole.
> Regalati una giornata tutta per te.
> Quell'intrico lì è loro, non lo puoi sciogliere tu. Tu pero' puoi prenderti cura di te stessa!!


Brava furba e quell'altra torna e se lo pappa di nuovo...si la giornata per ritrovare se stesse...
Ma possibile che vi perdiate ad ogni piè sospinto?


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mariasole, sono qua...non farti fregare...tieni bene davanti a te il tuo obiettivo...cazzo ora è confuso...ti ho già detto di come siamo deboli...ok? Devi abbracciarlo e tenerlo costantemente interessato a te: fai finta che lei sia una tua rivale e che lui stia in mezzo...
> SEDUCILO....ok?
> SEDUCILO...
> SEDUCILO...
> ...


Anche se risuona  nella capoccia il fatto che il marito si dovrebbe sentire più in colpa per mariasole (visti i tanti anni di vita insieme), piuttosto che per una signora che ha preso le sue decisioni in libertà, e con cui ha vissuto una storiella, per la durata, di 3 mesi...

...Per una volta, da quando ho iniziato a leggerlo, *quoto contepinceton*! :up: :up: :up:
Gioca tutte le carte possibili a questo punto, sei esattamente in gioco come l'altra...solo che stavolta tu hai un netto vantaggio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mariasole, sono qua...non farti fregare...tieni bene davanti a te il tuo obiettivo...cazzo ora è confuso...ti ho già detto di come siamo deboli...ok? Devi abbracciarlo e tenerlo costantemente interessato a te: fai finta che lei sia una tua rivale e che lui stia in mezzo...
> SEDUCILO....ok?
> SEDUCILO...
> SEDUCILO...
> ...


Ma hai un chiodo fisso, eh...
Avresti dovuto sposarti cicciolina.


----------



## mariasole (16 Febbraio 2010)

Ragazzi siete riusciti a strapparmi il primo sorriso della giornata .

Questo forum è il mio sfogo, qui sò che bene o male ci sarà qualcuno che purtroppo capisce come mi sento, e che può darmi consigli ed esprimere opinoni obiettive.

Conte ti ringrazio per il supporto! Eh si ce la stò mettendo tutta, e lui gradisce . 

Purtroppo Eliade ha ragione: è questo che mi fà impazzire, il senso di colpa dovrebbe averlo per me. La sua risposta? "Mi sento una m.... anche nei tuoi confronti ma comunque sono qua e posso starti vicino mentre lei rimarrà sola" (spero non x sempre altrimenti non ce la scrolliamo +)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ragazzi siete riusciti a strapparmi il primo sorriso della giornata .
> 
> Questo forum è il mio sfogo, qui sò che bene o male ci sarà qualcuno che purtroppo capisce come mi sento, e che può darmi consigli ed esprimere opinoni obiettive.
> 
> ...


Ricorda: tu sei la moglie...ok?
Quella che tutto vede, tutto spera e tutto sopporta...
Tu sei la strada tracciata...
Quell'altra è un fuoco di paglia...dai io lo capisco, chissà che piagnistei non inscena l'altra...

Ti dò un consiglio di un'amica...
Soprasedere...a volte aiuta...

Dai tempo due mesi, l'altra sarà un lontano ricordo...ok?


----------



## mariasole (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....*Il tuo problema forse, è non tanto che lui si distacchi da lei, ma che lei lo lasci in pace. Hai la più pallida idea di che inferni possono scatenare certe donne? Solo perchè innamorate? Solo perchè intestardite a volere a tutti i costi un certo uomo tutto per sè? Guarda eh, perdono perfino la dignità si rendono ridicole.*


Ecco oggi Lei è arrivata al colmo, ha davvero superato se stessa; meglio non specificare troppo, ma stà sconfinando e sparla a destra e manca.

Risultato: stasera lui non è poi così dispiaciuto che lei stia "soffrendo" per la fine della loro storia.:incazzato:

Diciamo che la giornata stà finendo meglio di come è cominciata :carneval: anche se non è il massimo x il mio amor proprio


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

non quoto nè conte nè mariasole per esperienza personale.
Io ho fatto l'amante di mio marito e lei era sempre lì.
Lei ha addirittura attaccato me e mio marito disse che era pazza, poi è diventata pazzarella.
Sono passati gli anni.
Certo per la nuova amica sono passati pochi giorni...
Io le auguro con tutto il cuore che questa donna sappia davvero sminuirsi agli occhi di lui e che mariasole...splenda x l'amore che ha per lui e  x la correttezza :up::up:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amarax, ma il marito dell'amante di tuo marito in tutto questo che dice?

Conosce la situazione?

Come si comporta?


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amarax, ma il marito dell'amante di tuo marito in tutto questo che dice?
> 
> Conosce la situazione?
> 
> Come si comporta?



pare non abbia saputo niente.
Non lavorando più dove lavora la moglie e dove andava ( xchè non ci va più) saltuariamente mio marito non ha saputo niente.
Poi hanno sancito il loro riavvicinamento con un 3 figlio.
Che io temetti potesse essere del mio...
Invece no.
Almeno questo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> pare non abbia saputo niente.
> Non lavorando più dove lavora la moglie e dove andava ( xchè non ci va più) saltuariamente mio marito non ha saputo niente.
> Poi hanno sancito il loro riavvicinamento con un 3 figlio.
> *Che io temetti potesse essere del mio...
> ...


AH, e' da molto che volevo chiedertelo, grazieadddio elmeno quello.



Pero' tu ci credi che il marito non sospetta nulla sulla moglie? ... o SA e fa finta di non sapere, perche' a sua volta gli fa comodo  ... io non mi meraviglierei sai


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH, e' da molto che volevo chiedertelo, grazieadddio elmeno quello.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero' tu ci credi che il marito non sospetta nulla sulla moglie? ... o SA e fa finta di non sapere, perche' a sua volta gli fa comodo  ... io non mi meraviglierei sai


credo proprio di no.
per quello che ho letto di lui su internet è davvero una brava persona e dal sorriso aperto che ha non sa niente.

Mio marito è senz'altro più carino di lui...:sonar:
uffà...:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> credo proprio di no.
> per quello che ho letto di lui su internet è davvero una brava persona e dal sorriso aperto che ha non sa niente.
> *
> Mio marito è senz'altro più carino di lui.*..:sonar:
> uffà...:sonar::sonar:



SE Se se ... e' bell e nun a'ball :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE Se se ... e' bell e nun a'ball :mrgreen:


questa la capiamo solo io e te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> questa la capiamo solo io e te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... e solo io e te ci dobbiamo capire   



:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e solo io e te ci dobbiamo capire
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:



:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> questa la capiamo solo io e te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sicure?!?! :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicure?!?! :carneval:


  

napoletano??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2010)

*naaaa...*



amarax ha detto:


> napoletano??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


...giramondo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Amarax (16 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...giramondo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


addirittura conoscitore del dialetto!!
complimenti fedi :up:


----------



## mariasole (13 Aprile 2010)

*rieccola...*

Ciao, si vede che proprio non posso stare in pace. 
Stamattima io e mio marito ci siamo svegliati nel migliore dei modi, tutto ok, baci e abbracci, la giornata sembrava volgere al meglio.
La strada che mi porta al lavoro passa davanti al lavoro di lui e chi ti vedo?
Ancora lei...:incazzato::incazzato:Tutta tirata a lucido che passeggia ridendo da sola...
Volevo investirla.
Ho chiamato mio marito e facendo finta di niente gli ho chiesto come andava, lui  mi ha subito detto che era passata con una scusa di lavoro.
Io non riesco davvero a capire.
Come può una persona intestardirsi tanto.
Sono demoralizzata.
Scusate lo sfogo e il lessico approssimativo.


----------



## inconsolabile (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, si vede che proprio non posso stare in pace.
> Stamattima io e mio marito ci siamo svegliati nel migliore dei modi, tutto ok, baci e abbracci, la giornata sembrava volgere al meglio.
> La strada che mi porta al lavoro passa davanti al lavoro di lui e chi ti vedo?
> Ancora lei...:incazzato::incazzato:Tutta tirata a lucido che passeggia ridendo da sola...
> ...


e tu cosa hai risposto a tuo marito?
ma tuo marito ci deve per forza avere a che fare per lavoro?
certo che la tipa...ma non ha altro da fare?
e tuo marito non potrebbe mandarcela una volta per tutte a quel paese? 
tu di che cos'hai paura?hai detto che il rapporto con lui migliora.pensi veramente che vederla tirata a lucido possa farlo capitolare?


----------



## mariasole (13 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> e tu cosa hai risposto a tuo marito?
> ma tuo marito ci deve per forza avere a che fare per lavoro?
> certo che la tipa...ma non ha altro da fare?
> e tuo marito non potrebbe mandarcela una volta per tutte a quel paese?
> tu di che cos'hai paura?hai detto che il rapporto con lui migliora.pensi veramente che vederla tirata a lucido possa farlo capitolare?


 
Mi sono inc***. 
Purtroppo in teoria lei può contattarlo x lavoro accampando scuse anche ogni giorno.
Ti assicuro che è stato + che chiaro, ne ho la certezza, ma lei è veramente fuori... tu sai cosa ha combinato.
Non credo che lui capitoli x una minigonna.
Ci mancherebbe altro, ma a me girano veramente... 
Se rimango così sconvolta io nel vederla mi chiedo cosa possa provare lui.


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Mi sono inc***.
> Purtroppo in teoria lei può contattarlo x lavoro accampando scuse anche ogni giorno.
> Ti assicuro che è stato + che chiaro, ne ho la certezza, ma lei è veramente fuori... tu sai cosa ha combinato.
> Non credo che lui capitoli x una minigonna.
> ...


affrontarla a brutto muso no? :incazzato:

e poi magari....

:calcio:


----------



## inconsolabile (13 Aprile 2010)

si beh immagino te....che persecuzione!!!!
ma scusa con le prove che avete perche non denunciarla per stalking?ti rende la vita impossibile, vi mette ansia...un buon avvocato sa come fare. questa non può fare quello che vuole.e che caspita...


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> si beh immagino te....che persecuzione!!!!
> ma scusa con le prove che avete perche non denunciarla per stalking?ti rende la vita impossibile, vi mette ansia...un buon avvocato sa come fare. questa non può fare quello che vuole.e che caspita...


Non è stalking propriamente detto, va tanto di modo dirlo ma non tirerebbe fuori nulla. Il cosniglio migliore è affrontarla direttamente e farle venire un poco di paura...


----------



## mariasole (13 Aprile 2010)

Forse non ho letto bene ma nel forum molte storie sembrano somigliarsi molto nelle fasi vive ma poi poco si scrive di quando e come finiscono. 

Lei sa che è finita e pertanto dopo aver provato e riprovato con le buone è persino arrivata a gravi minacce a mio marito.
Dopo mesi di sopportazione sono esplosa e l'ho affrontata anch'io e ho guadagnato una diffida.
Denunciarla noi? Forse è inevitabile.
Ci abbiamo pensato, ma non è bello mettere tutto in piazza e poi la storia si trascinerebbe ancora a lungo mentre io vorrei solo dimenticare...

E lei che fà malgrado tutto questo casino.... si ripresenta da lui.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

*Mariasole*

non è che dovrebbe pensarci tuo marito a tenerla lontana?


----------



## mariasole (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> non è che dovrebbe pensarci tuo marito a tenerla lontana?


Questo glielo dicevo anch'io 4/5 mesi fà quando stava tentennando , ma adesso dopo averle detto che è finita e strafinita, dopo una miriade di sms che + chiari di così...
Non posso dire che non sia stato chiaro ora, sempre troooppoo tardi, ma ormai non può + fare niente neanche lui anche xchè secondo me lei non aspetta altro.

Io comunque stò male, vorrei che scomparisse, vorrei che non si vedessero + neanche per insultarsi. 

Ho ancora paura xchè la ferita è troppo fresca e come diceva margherita ieri ancora mi chiedo cosa realmente provi mio marito x me e x lei.

Mi crogiolo nella mia sofferenza e nel dubbio che lui sia rimasto con me per affetto/convenienza. 
Lui adesso è dolce, affettuoso, premuroso, appassionato, insomma tutto sembrerebbe a posto, ma le magiche paroline TI AMO non me le ha ancora dette.
E' tutto un "ti voglio bene" e cose simili, ma a me questa cosa rode parecchio. 
Io neppure glielo dico, troppa paura che al mio ti amo risponda con un imbarazzato silenzio
Sono paranoica?


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Questo glielo dicevo anch'io 4/5 mesi fà quando stava tentennando , ma adesso dopo averle detto che è finita e strafinita, dopo una miriade di sms che + chiari di così...
> Non posso dire che non sia stato chiaro ora, sempre troooppoo tardi, ma ormai non può + fare niente neanche lui anche xchè secondo me lei non aspetta altro.
> 
> Io comunque stò male, vorrei che scomparisse, vorrei che non si vedessero + neanche per insultarsi.
> ...


mmm
lo stato d'animo è sempre quello.
Chiediglielo sole. Per te. Hai bisogno di saperlo e di sentirtelo dire.
Potrebbe essere per pudore che ancora non l'ha fatto, no?:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Mariasole ti capisco profondamente, ma devi comprendere che le persone che hanno contribuito a farci del male non possono scomparire.
Però io sono convinta che se a una persona viene detto chiaramente "non voglio più avere nulla a che fare con te" non si farà più vedere. Se continua a riprovarci è perché riceve messaggi conraddittori, a meno che non sia una ...glen close da attrazione fatale ovvero un caso psichiatrico.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Lui adesso è dolce, affettuoso, premuroso, appassionato, insomma tutto sembrerebbe a posto, *ma le magiche paroline TI AMO non me le ha ancora dette.*
> *E' tutto un "ti voglio bene" e cose simili, ma a me questa cosa rode parecchio. *
> Io neppure glielo dico, troppa paura che al mio ti amo risponda con un imbarazzato silenzio
> Sono paranoica?


No non sei paranoica, sei umana. Forse aspetta che le paroline magiche le dica tu (vedi la storia di Kid ad esempio che si lamentava della poca affettuosità della moglie tradita), o forse è ancora troppo presto, devi dargli tempo e devi darne anche a te. Se il vostro è un amore grande non c'è femme fatale che potrà fare danni :up:.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> .
> La strada che mi porta al lavoro passa davanti al lavoro di lui e chi ti vedo?
> Ancora lei...:incazzato::incazzato:Tutta tirata a lucido che passeggia ridendo da sola...


 Ciao, non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma...sei sicura che tuo marito sia stato chiaro?
No perchè dici che rideva da sola dopo essere stata da tuo marito, e allora due sono le cose: l'incontro è andato bene oppure era contenta di averlo infastidito.
All'inizio pensavo la seconda...poi ho letto la storia del ti amo mancato...boh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma...sei sicura che tuo marito sia stato chiaro?
> No perchè dici che rideva da sola dopo essere stata da tuo marito, e allora due sono le cose: l'incontro è andato bene oppure era contenta di averlo infastidito.
> All'inizio pensavo la seconda...poi ho letto la storia del ti amo mancato...boh..


Oppure....


----------



## mariasole (14 Aprile 2010)

Credo che x le paroline magiche ci voglia ancora del tempo per tutti e due, l'altra sera sembrava il momento giusto, ma adesso sono talmente amareggiata...
Il fatto di averla vista ieri mattina è riuscito a rovinarmi la giornata e anche la serata, passata a discutere con lui. 
Per carità non è successo niente e quando l'ho chiamato mi ha subito informato che lei era appena uscita, ma a me vederla li sapendo che potrebbe benissimo farne a meno proprio non va giù.
Lui minimizza ma sò, visto che lo conosco bene, che la cosa lo ha turbato.
Comunque sul fatto che sia stato chiaro sono sicura xchè ero presente quando x sms le ha detto x l'ennesima volta che era finita.


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure....


E secondo te se il marito di mariasole avesse fatto questo a quella donna...dopo lei sarebbe tutta sorridente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2010)

Prima sorride, poi insiste, insiste, insiste e poi...non sorride più.


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima sorride, poi insiste, insiste, insiste e poi...non sorride più.


 
brr...ma sempre filone thriller tu??
io sono per "via col vento" :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> brr...ma sempre filone thriller tu??
> io sono per "via col vento" :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 Mica muore ...semplicemente non h più occasioni per sorridere...
Anch'io sono per lo stile retrò.
Guarda questo che delicatezza di racconto..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmbj9dghLo4


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica muore ...semplicemente non h più occasioni per sorridere...
> Anch'io sono per lo stile retrò.
> Guarda questo che delicatezza di racconto..


 
si..questo si, dolce e fuori moda , come me


----------



## mariasole (15 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima sorride, poi insiste, insiste, insiste e poi...non sorride più.


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

P.S. Ieri sera mi ha detto che nel pomeriggio si è ripresentata ancora. Ormai non parla + con lui, ma con un collega.
Se l'intento è quello di farmi inca*** ci riesce benissimo.
Vediamo oggi che fa


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Mariasole, che dirti, per me devi andartela a vedere con lei!!! Sinceramente devi fare in modo che lei non tenti il suo giochetto, devi farle capire che ha tutto da perdere e nulla da guadagnare. Non è lecito provare quando non si può e non è lecito far stare male una persona come fa stare male te per i suoi interessi, adesso mi spiace, va al contrattacco.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mariasole, che dirti, per me devi andartela a vedere con lei!!! Sinceramente devi fare in modo che lei non tenti il suo giochetto, devi farle capire che ha tutto da perdere e nulla da guadagnare. Non è lecito provare quando non si può e non è lecito far stare male una persona come fa stare male te per i suoi interessi, adesso mi spiace, va al contrattacco.


Ma quando mai... che ci si impegni per il proprio rapporto di coppia senza buttare colpe sull'esterno. Le sirene incantatrici (e i sirenetti ) non esistono.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... che ci si impegni per il proprio rapporto di coppia senza buttare colpe sull'esterno. *Le sirene incantatrici (e i sirenetti ) non esistono*.


ma i rompicoglioni sì però..
la tipa in questione è chiaro che provoca per il gusto di farlo :incazzato:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma i rompicoglioni sì però..
> la tipa in questione è chiaro che provoca per il gusto di farlo :incazzato:


Anche se fosse è lui che se ne deve occupare eh.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Anche se fosse è lui che se ne deve occupare eh.


come .. anche se fosse?
è non fosse. rompe e provoca di proposito.
lui mi pare se ne occupi però è in una situazione un po' del bippe, per certi versi, visto che la deve vedere per motivi di lavoro. metti che sia una cliente del negozio (mi pare parlasse di negozio) mica può farla cacciare perché ha avuto una storia con lei..


----------



## mariasole (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come .. anche se fosse?
> è non fosse. rompe e provoca di proposito.
> lui mi pare se ne occupi però è in una situazione un po' del bippe, per certi versi, visto che la deve vedere per motivi di lavoro. metti che sia una cliente del negozio (mi pare parlasse di negozio) mica può farla cacciare perché ha avuto una storia con lei..


 
*Azzeccato in pieno.*

Daniele, sapessi cosa le farei :incazzato:Mio malgrado le ho anche "parlato"; sono passati mesi e la situazione è questa.

Vuole rompere e ci riesce benissimo.

Poveraccia


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Lui se ne occupa e lei comunque vuole rompere le palle, l'unica cosa che può andare è l'essere chiari con lei. Lui non può farlo essendo in una condizione lavorativa, ma mariasole può farlo ed a volte una minaccia non detta può far ricredere su un giochetto inziato. La gente gioca finchè non crede di poter perdere nulla. Ovviamente tutto deve essere molto velato e non cattivo, ma far intendere che ormai non si riesce andare avanti in questo modo.
Se si potesse sarebbe bello denunciare per stalking, ma non credo possa essere fatto ora per via del lavoro.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui se ne occupa e lei comunque vuole rompere le palle, l'unica cosa che può andare è l'essere chiari con lei. Lui non può farlo essendo in una condizione lavorativa, ma mariasole può farlo ed a volte una minaccia non detta può far ricredere su un giochetto inziato. La gente gioca finchè non crede di poter perdere nulla. Ovviamente tutto deve essere molto velato e non cattivo, ma far intendere che ormai non si riesce andare avanti in questo modo.
> Se si potesse sarebbe bello denunciare per stalking, ma non credo possa essere fatto ora per via del lavoro.


nessuna minaccia.. ma scherzi?
è probabile che non aspetti altro.
c'è solo da aspettare che le passi e che inizi ad interessarsi a qualcun altro.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Io sinceramente non sono per le minacce, sono per le parole dette in libertà. Se una persona mi pesta i piedi va bene una volta, stringo i denti la seconda ma faccio notare il mio dissenso , la terza sto zitto per civiltà ma si vede che risulto non scocciato...di più e la quarta gli passo sopra con l'auto   (figuratamente). Odio le persone che mancano di rispetto usando la legge come pretesto. Comunque questa potrebbe essere denunciata per stalking bello e buono credo, ma lui dovrebbe farlo...e non credo che abbia le palle per farlo, come chiunque in quella condizione.


----------



## mariasole (15 Aprile 2010)

Ha ragione Anna, lei non aspetta altro e ha ragione anche Daniele, lui (io pure x la verità) non ha le palle x denunciarla.

Sai che bella cosa andare da avvocati, carabinieri, giudici ecc.. (le stò sparando, non sono pratica) e raccontare questa storia...

Lei non ha niente da perdere e lo stà dimostrando la sua bella faccia tosta, a me invece un pochino girano solo al pensiero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ha ragione Anna, lei non aspetta altro e ha ragione anche Daniele, lui (io pure x la verità) non ha le palle x denunciarla.
> 
> Sai che bella cosa andare da avvocati, carabinieri, giudici ecc.. (le stò sparando, non sono pratica) e raccontare questa storia...
> 
> Lei non ha niente da perdere e lo stà dimostrando la sua bella faccia tosta, a me invece un pochino girano solo al pensiero.


 Ogni ulteriore reazione non farebbe che confermarle la sua importanza. Se è fuori, come pare, altre raccomandazioni di smetterla le potrebbe perfino interpretare come il segno che suscita emozioni incontrollabili.
Bisgna comportarsi come se fosse trasparente.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni ulteriore reazione non farebbe che confermarle la sua importanza. Se è fuori, come pare, altre raccomandazioni di smetterla le potrebbe perfino interpretare come il segno che suscita emozioni incontrollabili.
> Bisgna comportarsi come se fosse trasparente.


:up:


----------

